# चिकित्सा > आयुर्वेदिक चिकित्सा >  आयुर्वेद के रामबाण नुस्खे

## RANAJI1982

यहां पर आपको आयुर्वेद के 100 % कामयाब नुस्खे मिलगे किसी भी तरह के के फ़ोडा फ़ुंसी व बालतोड के लिए एक आसान तरीका ( थोडी सी पीपल की कोपल व थोडी सी तुलसी की पत्ती दोनो की चटनी बनाकर आवश्यक जगह पर प्रयोग करे) दोबारा उस जगह ये परेशानी कभी नही होगी /  अगर उचित लगे तो प्रतिक्रिया जरूर दे ! ...........धन्यवाद

----------


## swami ji

*नए सूत्र की शुबहा कामनाये दोस्त ,,*

----------


## super_boy00007

धन्यवाद दोस्त

----------


## deep deep

धन्यवाद दोस्त  but or kuch bhi battye

----------


## RANAJI1982

हौसला अफ़जाई के लिये धन्यवाद मित्रो

----------


## RANAJI1982

> *नए सूत्र की शुबहा कामनाये दोस्त ,,*


  स्वामी जी आप के शूत्र आगमन के लिये.........धन्यवाद

----------


## CHOCOLATEHERO

hai fall ke liye kuchh raambaan upaay bataaye...............

----------


## RANAJI1982

> hai fall ke liye kuchh raambaan upaay bataaye...............


मित्र आप प्याज के रस मे शहद मिला कर प्रयोग करे , थोडे प्याज के रस मे थोडा सा शहद मिलाये व हल्के हाथो से लगाये ३ घंटे के बाद सिर धो ले कुछ दिन प्रयोग करे

----------


## alaxminarayan

मुझे मुहासे तो नहीं है मगर चहरे छोटे छोटे होल्स के धग है मेरे चहरे पर छोटे छोटे होल्स के धग पूरी तरह से मिटाना और मेरा चहरे पहले की तरह सोफ्ट और प्लेन हो जाहे | कृप्या मुजको कोइ गरेलू नुसका दीजिये

----------


## RANAJI1982

मित्र आप के लिये है आसान तरीका ( एलोविरा ) के रस का प्रयोग दिन मे ३ बार करे,,,,,,,,,,धन्यवाद

----------


## pareek76

ब्लैक  हेड्स  हटाने के बारे में भी कुछ बताये

----------


## RANAJI1982

> मुझे मुहासे तो नहीं है मगर चहरे छोटे छोटे होल्स के धग है मेरे चहरे पर छोटे छोटे होल्स के धग पूरी तरह से मिटाना और मेरा चहरे पहले की तरह सोफ्ट और प्लेन हो जाहे | कृप्या मुजको कोइ गरेलू नुसका दीजिये





> मित्र आप के लिये है आसान तरीका ( एलोविरा ) के रस का प्रयोग दिन मे ३ बार करे,,,,,,,,,,धन्यवाद





> ब्लैक  हेड्स  हटाने के बारे में भी कुछ बताये


मित्र उम्मीद है कि आप को जवाब मिल गया होगा

----------


## lotus1782

बहुत बढ़िया है ..........लगे रहो 
मेरी तरफ से रेपो +++++++++++++++

----------


## Papesh

penis ke disorder

----------


## lalitji

> penis ke disorder


मित्र एक लाख नुस्खे है आयुर्वेद के कृपया series में दे और रोज़ दे ऐसी बीमारियों के नुस्खे ख़ास तौर पर दे जो की अलोपथी में लाइलाज है. 

एक नुस्खा मेरा भी सर्दियों में उरद की दाल के लड्डू खास तौर पर सेवन करे निरोग भी रहेंगे और ताक़त भी मिलेगी कमजोरी दूर होगी. कोई भी अपने नजदीक के किसी भी वैद्य से इन्हें बनाने का आसान तरीका पूछ सकता है. 
यह एक नम्र निवेदन है.

----------


## RANAJI1982

> बहुत बढ़िया है ..........लगे रहो 
> मेरी तरफ से रेपो +++++++++++++++


मित्र सूत्र आगमन के लिये आपका आभार............धन्यवाद

----------


## RANAJI1982

> मित्र एक लाख नुस्खे है आयुर्वेद के कृपया series में दे और रोज़ दे ऐसी बीमारियों के नुस्खे ख़ास तौर पर दे जो की अलोपथी में लाइलाज है. 
> 
> एक नुस्खा मेरा भी सर्दियों में उरद की दाल के लड्डू खास तौर पर सेवन करे निरोग भी रहेंगे और ताक़त भी मिलेगी कमजोरी दूर होगी. कोई भी अपने नजदीक के किसी भी वैद्य से इन्हें बनाने का आसान तरीका पूछ सकता है. 
> यह एक नम्र निवेदन है.


मित्र आपका स्वागत है

----------


## deep deep

sex ka time बड़ाने के लिए कुछ बत्तए

----------


## deep deep

or mere body ka colour to gora है पैर लुंड ka colour ब्लैक है ...इस के लिए कोई illaze battye

----------


## lalitji

मित्र इसका कोई टाइम फिक्स तो है नहीं आप को अगर इतना ही टाइम बढ़ाना है तो २५० ग्राम बताशे ले और सुबह को बड के पेड़ का एक पत्ता तोड़ ले उसमे से एक या दो बूंद दूध निकलेगा करीब १० बूंद एक बताशे में डाल कर खा ले और कुछ भी न खाए. इस दौरान सम्भोग से भी परहेज रखे. १५ दिन बाद लड़की कहेगी की हट रहा है या लात मारू. यह कई बार का अजमाया हुआ नुस्खा है. 




> sex ka time बड़ाने के लिए कुछ बत्तए

----------


## lalitji

> or mere body ka colour to gora है पैर लुंड ka colour ब्लैक है ...इस के लिए कोई illaze battye


इसका कोई भी इलाज नहीं है बस सरसों का तेल सुबह को लगा कर रखे कालापन कम हो सकता है आगे आपकी किस्मत.

----------


## lalji1964

बहुत ही बढ़िया और जीवन में उपयोगी सूत्र  है ..........!मेरी तरफ से रेपो +++++++++++++++

----------


## RANAJI1982

> बहुत ही बढ़िया और जीवन में उपयोगी सूत्र  है ..........!मेरी तरफ से रेपो +++++++++++++++


मित्र आपका धन्यवाद ,,,,,,,,,,पर आपका रेपो मुझे नही मिला

----------


## RANAJI1982

जानलेवा दमा ( अस्थमा)
मित्रो आज मै आप को एक ऎसी बिमारी के बारे मे बताउगा जिसे कि आम भाषा मे दमा कहते है, और कहते है कि ये बिमारी दम के साथ ही जाती है

लेकिन मित्रो मै आज आपको इसका जो इलाज बताने जा रहा हूं जो कि इस बिमारी के पुराने से पुराने रोग को ठीक कर देगा , बस इसके लिये आप को कुछ नियमो का पालन करना होगा और आप का पुराना रोग भी सिर्फ़ 2 महीने मे ही ठीक हो जायेगा

इलाज

मित्रो इसके लिये आप को लगभग 50 ग्राम किसमिस न्ये मिटटी के बर्तन मे शाम को भिगो कर रख दे व सूबह खाली पेट वे किसमिस खाये और वो पानी भी पी ले, इसके बाद 2 घंटे तक कुछ न खाये ! बस आप को इतना ही करना है लाभ होने तक प्रयोग करे और नतीजे देखो मित्रो 

परहेज

चावल,दही ,मांस,मछली ,अंडॆ ,मक्खन चीनी व उडद की दाल और इनसे बनी चीजो व सेक्स से परहेज रखे

नोट

किसमिस के प्रयोग से किसी किसी को पेट खराब होने की शिकायत हो सकती है ऎसे मे एनिमा का प्रयोग करे

मित्रो अगर अच्छा लगे तो हौसला जरूर बढाये,,,,,,,,,,धन्यवाद

----------


## RANAJI1982

> मित्र एक लाख नुस्खे है आयुर्वेद के कृपया series में दे और रोज़ दे ऐसी बीमारियों के नुस्खे ख़ास तौर पर दे जो की अलोपथी में लाइलाज है. 
> 
> एक नुस्खा मेरा भी सर्दियों में उरद की दाल के लड्डू खास तौर पर सेवन करे निरोग भी रहेंगे और ताक़त भी मिलेगी कमजोरी दूर होगी. कोई भी अपने नजदीक के किसी भी वैद्य से इन्हें बनाने का आसान तरीका पूछ सकता है. 
> यह एक नम्र निवेदन है.


मित्र ये जवाब तो ठीक है ना क्योकि एलोपैथी मे इसे लाइलाज बिमारी कहते है ना क्यो

----------


## manbhar

bhai...

bhot badiya sutar bano h. roj kuch kuch dala kar.
sarde khase vaste kargar nuksa bata. sonth, kalimirach, haldi wale to mane pato hai. unse na tthik hove pher ?

----------


## deshpremi

Fair & Lovely क्रीम लगाओ निखार पाओ 



> इसका कोई भी इलाज नहीं है बस सरसों का तेल सुबह को लगा कर रखे कालापन कम हो सकता है आगे आपकी किस्मत.

----------


## RANAJI1982

> मित्र एक लाख नुस्खे है आयुर्वेद के कृपया series में दे और रोज़ दे ऐसी बीमारियों के नुस्खे ख़ास तौर पर दे जो की अलोपथी में लाइलाज है. 
> 
> एक नुस्खा मेरा भी सर्दियों में उरद की दाल के लड्डू खास तौर पर सेवन करे निरोग भी रहेंगे और ताक़त भी मिलेगी कमजोरी दूर होगी. कोई भी अपने नजदीक के किसी भी वैद्य से इन्हें बनाने का आसान तरीका पूछ सकता है. 
> यह एक नम्र निवेदन है.



मित्र अब आकर देखो तो सही , जो मैने बताया है वो एलोपैथी मे लाइलाज है या नही




> इसका कोई भी इलाज नहीं है बस सरसों का तेल सुबह को लगा कर रखे कालापन कम हो सकता है आगे आपकी किस्मत.

----------


## lalitji

> मित्र अब आकर देखो तो सही , जो मैने बताया है वो एलोपैथी मे लाइलाज है या नही


आपका कहना सही है मित्र SERIES चालु रखे.

----------


## lalitji

एक ख़ास दवा, जब कभी जुकाम हो जाए या खांसी हो  जाए कैसी भी तो आप थोडा सा अदरक देशी घी में सुन्हेरा होने तक भूने और आंच से उतार कर घी अलग कर ले फिर अदरक में बहुत थोडा सा गुड हाथ से मसल कर डाले और जितना गरम खा सकते है खा ले और एक घंटे तक पानी ना पिए. दो बार में ही हमेशा के लिए जुकाम और खांसी ठीक हो जाएगी. यह नुस्खा बहुत बार अपनाया हुआ है और १००% खरा उतरा है.

----------


## RANAJI1982

> एक ख़ास दवा, जब कभी जुकाम हो जाए या खांसी हो  जाए कैसी भी तो आप थोडा सा अदरक देशी घी में सुन्हेरा होने तक भूने और आंच से उतार कर घी अलग कर ले फिर अदरक में बहुत थोडा सा गुड हाथ से मसल कर डाले और जितना गरम खा सकते है खा ले और एक घंटे तक पानी ना पिए. दो बार में ही हमेशा के लिए जुकाम और खांसी ठीक हो जाएगी. यह नुस्खा बहुत बार अपनाया हुआ है और १००% खरा उतरा है.


बहुत ही बढिया मित्र ...........धन्यवाद

----------


## lalitji

> बहुत ही बढिया मित्र ...........धन्यवाद


Dhanyawad mitr

----------


## RANAJI1982

यार मैने ये सूत्र बना कर गलत कर दिया क्या

----------


## Raja44

> एक ख़ास दवा, जब कभी जुकाम हो जाए या खांसी हो  जाए कैसी भी तो आप थोडा सा अदरक देशी घी में सुन्हेरा होने तक भूने और आंच से उतार कर घी अलग कर ले फिर अदरक में बहुत थोडा सा गुड हाथ से मसल कर डाले और जितना गरम खा सकते है खा ले और एक घंटे तक पानी ना पिए. दो बार में ही हमेशा के लिए जुकाम और खांसी ठीक हो जाएगी. यह नुस्खा बहुत बार अपनाया हुआ है और १००% खरा उतरा है.


दिनेश जी खाँसी का बहुत अच्छा उपाय बताया आपने और वो भी प्योर देशी बहुतोँ को फायदा पहुचेगा इससे धन्यवाद के पात्र हैँ आप

----------


## RANAJI1982

> दिनेश जी खाँसी का बहुत अच्छा उपाय बताया आपने और वो भी प्योर देशी बहुतोँ को फायदा पहुचेगा इससे धन्यवाद के पात्र हैँ आप



राजा जी ,आप का स्वागत है

----------


## lalitji

> यार मैने ये सूत्र बना कर गलत कर दिया क्या


क्यों मित्र ऐसा क्यों कह रहे हो मजेदार सूत्र है लगे रहो मित्र

----------


## sushilnkt

भाई ऐसे सूत्र में log deri से aate हे

----------


## Badtameez

> यार मैने ये सूत्र बना कर गलत कर दिया क्या


इतना अच्छा सूत्र बनाया है गलत कैसे किया आपने?

----------


## raju143

मेरे चहरे रंग सावला मुझे इसको गोरा करना है | कृप्या मुझे कोइ गरेलू उपाय दीजिये जिससे मेरा चहरा गोरा होजाए | कृप्या मुझे सरल उपाय दीजिये |

----------


## Rajkes

dost...pet dard or gastric ke liye kuchha batao ...mujhe hamesa  Domperidon or Metrozil type dawa lena padata hai..

----------


## lalitji

> dost...pet dard or gastric ke liye kuchha batao ...mujhe hamesa  Domperidon or Metrozil type dawa lena padata hai..


बहुत आसान है मित्र. सबसे पहले तो अपनी दिनचर्या  बदले रात को 8 .00  बजे तक सो जाए. सुबह उठ कर सबसे पहले कुल्ला करे और लगभग 1 .००  रूपये के सिक्के के वजन के बराबर त्रिफला जो की गुरुकुल कांगड़ी फार्मास्य का हो अपनी हथेली पर रख कर चाट ले और आधा घंटे तक कुछ न खाए चाहे जल्दी उठना पड़े. पहले दिन से पेट मस्त हो जायेगा भूख बढ़ जाएगी और कोई दवाई इश्वर ने चाहा तो नहीं लेनी पड़ेगी. इसे जब तक चाहे चालु रखे कोई नुकसान नहीं है क्यों की आंवला ठंडा होता है इस लिए अगर पीठ में दर्द हो जाए तो मात्रा आधी कर दे.

----------


## lalitji

> मेरे चहरे रंग सावला मुझे इसको गोरा करना है | कृप्या मुझे कोइ गरेलू उपाय दीजिये जिससे मेरा चहरा गोरा होजाए | कृप्या मुझे सरल उपाय दीजिये |


मित्र सांवला रंग सबसे उत्तम होता होता है और पिगमेंट भी ज्यादा होता है गोरे के चक्कर में ना पड़े तो ठीक है नुक्सान होने का डर रहता है.

----------


## Badtameez

मित्र मुझे जुकाम लगभग हर महीने में हो जाता है।खाँसी लगातार बनी रहती है।बहुत दवा किया किन्तु ज्यादा लाभ नहीं हुआ। कोई घरेलू उपाय है तो बताएं मित्र।

----------


## RANAJI1982

> क्यों मित्र ऐसा क्यों कह रहे हो मजेदार सूत्र है लगे रहो मित्र





> भाई ऐसे सूत्र में log deri से aate हे





> इतना अच्छा सूत्र बनाया है गलत कैसे किया आपने?




मित्रो आप सभी का ..............धन्यवाद
                                                            central 14central 14central 14

----------


## RANAJI1982

> मित्र मुझे जुकाम लगभग हर महीने में हो जाता है।खाँसी लगातार बनी रहती है।बहुत दवा किया किन्तु ज्यादा लाभ नहीं हुआ। कोई घरेलू उपाय है तो बताएं मित्र।



मित्र् पेज नं. 3 पर दिया गया है

----------


## Badtameez

> मित्र् पेज नं. 3 पर दिया गया है


मित्र कभी कभी मुझे भूख भी नहीं लगती।सुबह पेट साफ नहीं रहता।मैं थोङा पतला भी हूँ।इन सबका कोई निदान बताइए ,हो सके तो घरेलू इलाज बताइए जो आसानी से हो सके।

----------


## lalitji

> मित्र कभी कभी मुझे भूख भी नहीं लगती।सुबह पेट साफ नहीं रहता।मैं थोङा पतला भी हूँ।इन सबका कोई निदान बताइए ,हो सके तो घरेलू इलाज बताइए जो आसानी से हो सके।


आप शाम को जल्दी खाना खाइए. रात को सोते समय आधा चम्मच त्रिफला गुनगुने पानी से लीजिये. सुबह पेट मस्त हो जायेगा सुबह टोइलेट जाने से पहले यदि चाय पीते है तो बंद कर दीजिए. आप पतले है तो कोई बात नहीं पर कमजोर है तो पहले पेट ठीक कर ले अपने आप भूख बढ़ जाएगी.  


इस सर्दी के मौसम में अपनी सेहत बनाये खजूर १०० ग्राम रोज़ खाए शाम को खाना खाने से पहले फिर देखे अपने आप को बदलता हुआ.

----------


## Badtameez

> आप शाम को जल्दी खाना खाइए. रात को सोते समय आधा चम्मच त्रिफला गुनगुने पानी से लीजिये. सुबह पेट मस्त हो जायेगा सुबह टोइलेट जाने से पहले यदि चाय पीते है तो बंद कर दीजिए. आप पतले है तो कोई बात नहीं पर कमजोर है तो पहले पेट ठीक कर ले अपने आप भूख बढ़ जाएगी.  
> 
> 
> इस सर्दी के मौसम में अपनी सेहत बनाये खजूर १०० ग्राम रोज़ खाए शाम को खाना खाने से पहले फिर देखे अपने आप को बदलता हुआ.


उपचार बताने के लिए आपका धन्यवाद।आभार!और रेपो++++

----------


## RANAJI1982

> मित्र कभी कभी मुझे भूख भी नहीं लगती।सुबह पेट साफ नहीं रहता।मैं थोङा पतला भी हूँ।इन सबका कोई निदान बताइए ,हो सके तो घरेलू इलाज बताइए जो आसानी से हो सके।





> आप शाम को जल्दी खाना खाइए. रात को सोते समय आधा चम्मच त्रिफला गुनगुने पानी से लीजिये. सुबह पेट मस्त हो जायेगा सुबह टोइलेट जाने से पहले यदि चाय पीते है तो बंद कर दीजिए. आप पतले है तो कोई बात नहीं पर कमजोर है तो पहले पेट ठीक कर ले अपने आप भूख बढ़ जाएगी.  
> 
> 
> इस सर्दी के मौसम में अपनी सेहत बनाये खजूर १०० ग्राम रोज़ खाए शाम को खाना खाने से पहले फिर देखे अपने आप को बदलता हुआ.


मित्र मेरे लिये करने के लिये आपका............. धन्यवाद central 14

----------


## RANAJI1982

वीर्य मे शुक्राणुओ की कमी को दूर करे


वीर्य में शुक्राणुओं की कमी होने पर बच्चे पैदा करने में परेशानी होती है। इसके लिए शतावरी, गोखरू, बड़ा बीजबंद, बंशलोचन, कबाब चीनी, कौंच के छिलका रहित बीज, सेमल की छाल, सफेद मुसली, काली मुसली, सालम मिश्री, कमल गट्टा, विदारीकंद, असगन्ध सब 50-50 ग्राम और शकर 300 ग्राम, सभी द्रव्यों को अलग-अलग कूट- पीसकर कपड़छान कर लें। शकर को भी पीसकर महीन कर लें और सभी को मिला लें व तीन बार छान लें, ताकि एक जान हो जाएँ। सुबह-शाम एक-एक चम्मच चूर्ण मीठे दूध के साथ 60 दिन तक सेवन करें और इसके बाद वीर्य की जाँच करवाकर देख लें कि शुक्राणुओं में क्या वृद्धि हुई है। पर्याप्त परिणाम न मिलने पर प्रयोग जारी रखें। यह नुस्खा शीघ्रपतन, स्वप्नदोष, नपुंसकता आदि बीमारियों में भी लाभ करता है।

----------


## Badtameez

बहुत ही गजब का सूत्र है।

----------


## Badtameez

मित्र!
हस्तमैथुन की आदत छोङने के लिए क्या उपाय किया जाय?बताएं।

----------


## Raman46

ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र है दोस्त

----------


## lalitji

> मित्र!
> हस्तमैथुन की आदत छोङने के लिए क्या उपाय किया जाय?बताएं।


 मित्र बहुत आसान है, गन्दी किताब, गन्दी फिल्म, गन्दी बाते नहीं करे और संयम रखे. इशारा दे रहा हूँ पटाखे दिवाली पर फोड़े पहले नहीं दूसरी बात वीर्य का नाश शरीर और दिमाग का नाश कर देता है बाकी आप समझदार है और आप पर निर्भर करता है की आप क्या चाहते है. जो वीर्य का नाश नहीं करते उनके चेहरे की चमक बिना किसी सौन्दर्य प्रसाधन के देखते ही बनती है. इस के लिए कोई दवाई नहीं है ये तो अपने आप को व्यस्त रखने से ही लाभ होगा

----------


## RANAJI1982

> बहुत ही गजब का सूत्र है।



धन्यवाद मित्र

----------


## RANAJI1982

> ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र है दोस्त



रमन जी आपका सूत्र भ्रमण के लिये धन्यवाद मित्र

----------


## RANAJI1982

> मित्र!
> हस्तमैथुन की आदत छोङने के लिए क्या उपाय किया जाय?बताएं।





> मित्र बहुत आसान है, गन्दी किताब, गन्दी फिल्म, गन्दी बाते नहीं करे और संयम रखे. इशारा दे रहा हूँ पटाखे दिवाली पर फोड़े पहले नहीं दूसरी बात वीर्य का नाश शरीर और दिमाग का नाश कर देता है बाकी आप समझदार है और आप पर निर्भर करता है की आप क्या चाहते है. जो वीर्य का नाश नहीं करते उनके चेहरे की चमक बिना किसी सौन्दर्य प्रसाधन के देखते ही बनती है. इस के लिए कोई दवाई नहीं है ये तो अपने आप को व्यस्त रखने से ही लाभ होगा




प्रश्न : वीर्य क्या है, कैसे बनता है और शरीर में कहाँ रहता है, इसमें क्या-क्या मिला होता है ?

उत्तर : शुक्र को वीर्य भी कहते हैं। वीर्य का अर्थ होता है ऊर्जा और शुक्र ऊर्जावान, मलरहित, सर्वशुद्ध होता है, इसीलिए इसे वीर्य नाम दिया गया है। वीर्य में नया शरीर पैदा करने की शक्ति होती है, इसलिए भी इस धातु को वीर्य कहा गया है। शुद्ध और दोषरहित वीर्य से अच्छी संतान पैदा होती है। शुक्रल द्रव का लगभग 30 प्रतिशत भाग पौरुष ग्रंथि से निकलने वाले स्वच्छ स्राव से और 70 प्रतिशत भाग शुक्राशय ग्रंथि से निकलने वाला होता है, जो मिलकर शुक्रलद्रव बनता है। यही द्रव स्खलन के समय शिश्न से बाहर निकलता है।
प्रश्न : वीर्य दूषित कैसे होता है ?

उत्तर : अधिक मैथुन करने, सदैव कामुक विचार करते रहने, शक्ति से अधिक श्रम, व्यायाम करने, पोषण आहार का सेवन न करने, मादक पदार्थों का सेवन करने, अप्राकृतिक तरीके से वीर्यपात करने, अश्लील साहित्य पढ़ने, चित्र देखने, रोगग्रस्त व्यक्ति के साथ यौन संबंध बनाने, तेज मिर्च-मसालेदार व अधिक खटाई के पदार्थों का सेवन करने, चिंता, शोक, भय, मानसिक तनाव व गुप्त संक्रामक रोग हो जाने से वीर्य दूषित हो जाता है।
प्रश्न : वीर्य में शुक्राणुओं की कमी को कैसे दूर किया जा सकता है ?

उत्तर : वीर्य में शुक्राणुओं की कमी होने पर बच्चे पैदा करने में परेशानी होती है। इसके लिए शतावरी, गोखरू, बड़ा बीजबंद, बंशलोचन, कबाब चीनी, कौंच के छिलका रहित बीज, सेमल की छाल, सफेद मुसली, काली मुसली, सालम मिश्री, कमल गट्टा, विदारीकंद, असगन्ध सब 50-50 ग्राम और शकर 300 ग्राम, सभी द्रव्यों को अलग-अलग कूट- पीसकर कपड़छान कर लें। शकर को भी पीसकर महीन कर लें और सभी को मिला लें व तीन बार छान लें, ताकि एक जान हो जाएँ। सुबह-शाम एक-एक चम्मच चूर्ण मीठे दूध के साथ 60 दिन तक सेवन करें और इसके बाद वीर्य की जाँच करवाकर देख लें कि शुक्राणुओं में क्या वृद्धि हुई है। पर्याप्त परिणाम न मिलने पर प्रयोग जारी रखें। यह नुस्खा शीघ्रपतन, स्वप्नदोष, नपुंसकता आदि बीमारियों में भी लाभ करता है।
प्रश्न : हस्तमैथुन करना गलत और हानिकारक काम बताया जाता है पर डॉक्टर और पश्चिमी यौन विज्ञानी इसे स्वाभाविक और हानि रहित काम मानते हैं। ऐसा क्यों, यह विरोधाभास किसलिए ?

उत्तर : यह विरोधाभास नहीं वास्तव में परस्पर विरुद्ध मान्यताएँ हैं। इसका कारण है हमारे देश और पश्चिमी देशों के रहन-सहन, विचारधारा और वातावरण में अंतर होना। जब से हमारे देशवासी पश्चिम के रंग में रंगने लगे हैं, तब से यह पारस्परित विरोध खत्म होता जा रहा है, क्योंकि इस विषय में हमारे यहां के अनेक लोग भी पश्चिमी ढंग से विचार करने लगे हैं।
प्रश्न : पश्चिमी यौन विशेषज्ञों और चिकित्सा शास्त्रियों का कहना है कि हस्तमैथुन करना शरीर और स्वास्थ्य के लिए हानिकारक नहीं होता, सिर्फ इसका जो अपराध बोध होता है, वह हानिकारक होता है ?

उत्तर : अपराध बोध तो होगा ही। अपराध बोध होना ही तो यह संकेत है कि यह काम गलत है। वरना अपराध बोध क्यों होता, अंतरात्मा धिक्कारती ही क्यों? कोई गलत काम जब पहली बार किया जाता है, तो उसे भूल माना जा सकता है पर दूसरी बार किया जाए तो भूल नहीं, अपराध माना जाता है। अब जो भी हस्तमैथुन करना गलत मानते हुए यह काम करेगा, वह अपराध बोध का अनुभव करेगा ही, इसमें गलत क्या है, अस्वाभाविक क्या है। प्रगतिशील और उन्मुक्त यौन का समर्थक होकर हस्तमैथुन करेगा वह भी अपराध बोध का अनुभव करेगा। अपराध का बोध होना ही तो अंतरात्मा की चेतावनी होती है कि सावधान! यह काम गलत है, अपराध है। अब कोई अंतरात्मा की आवाज को दबाता रहे, कुचलता रहे और मनमानी करता रहे तो उसे कौन रोक सकता है।
प्रश्न : हस्तमैथुन करने से बचने के उपाय क्या हैं ?

उत्तर : एक ही उपाय काफी है कि मन पर नियंत्रण रखें और विवेक से काम लेकर ऐसा कोई काम न करें जो आज नहीं तो कल हानिकारक सिद्ध हो। अच्छा स्वास्थ्य-साहित्य पढ़कर, सज्जनों और विद्वानों का सत्संग करके, शरीर शास्त्रियों तथा व्यायामाचार्यों से परामर्श करके यह रहस्य समझ लें कि हस्तमैथुन करके जो वीर्य व्यर्थ में नष्ट किया जाता है, उसका महत्व क्या है, मूल्य क्या है, उपयोग क्या है और इस तरह का अत्याचार (अति+आचार) करते हुए जब जी में आए तब वीर्यपात करते रहते का परिणाम क्या होता है, क्या हो सकता है।
अगर आप विवेकपूर्ण निर्णय ले सकते हैं और सही निर्णय पर अमल करने का मनोबल रखते हैं यानी आप मन पर विवेकपूर्ण नियंत्रण रख सकते हैं तो आप पहले यह तय कर ले कि हस्तमैथुन करना वास्तव में अप्राकृतिक और स्वास्थ्य के लिए हानिकर है या नहीं। यदि आपका निर्णय यह हो कि हाँ, यह अप्राकृतिक और स्वास्थ्य के लिए हानिकारक है तो फिर धैर्य और साहस से काम लें, संकल्प करें कि इस घृणित और हानिकारक काम को अब कदापि नहीं करेंगे।
हस्तमैथुन से बचने का सर्वश्रेष्ठ उपाय यही है कि कामुकता से बचना होगा, यह तभी संभव हो सकता है, जब मन पर विवेकपूर्ण नियंत्रण रखा जाए अन्यथा नहीं हो सकता। यदि आप यह निर्णय करते हैं कि हस्तमैथुन करने से कोई हानि नहीं होती तो फिर कुछ कहने की जरूरत नहीं।

----------


## Badtameez

> मित्र बहुत आसान है, गन्दी किताब, गन्दी फिल्म, गन्दी बाते नहीं करे और संयम रखे. इशारा दे रहा हूँ पटाखे दिवाली पर फोड़े पहले नहीं दूसरी बात वीर्य का नाश शरीर और दिमाग का नाश कर देता है बाकी आप समझदार है और आप पर निर्भर करता है की आप क्या चाहते है. जो वीर्य का नाश नहीं करते उनके चेहरे की चमक बिना किसी सौन्दर्य प्रसाधन के देखते ही बनती है. इस के लिए कोई दवाई नहीं है ये तो अपने आप को व्यस्त रखने से ही लाभ होगा


तब तो अन्तर्वासना को छोङना पङेगा न मित्र!

----------


## Badtameez

मित्र ये सूत्र सर्वश्रेष्ठ सूत्रों में से एक है।ये मेरा व्यक्तिगत विचार है।इस सूत्र पर मैं अनेक प्रश्न (बीमारियों से सम्बन्धित) पूछने वाला हूँ।

----------


## RANAJI1982

> मित्र!
> हस्तमैथुन की आदत छोङने के लिए क्या उपाय किया जाय?बताएं।





> मित्र बहुत आसान है, गन्दी किताब, गन्दी फिल्म, गन्दी बाते नहीं करे और संयम रखे. इशारा दे रहा हूँ पटाखे दिवाली पर फोड़े पहले नहीं दूसरी बात वीर्य का नाश शरीर और दिमाग का नाश कर देता है बाकी आप समझदार है और आप पर निर्भर करता है की आप क्या चाहते है. जो वीर्य का नाश नहीं करते उनके चेहरे की चमक बिना किसी सौन्दर्य प्रसाधन के देखते ही बनती है. इस के लिए कोई दवाई नहीं है ये तो अपने आप को व्यस्त रखने से ही लाभ होगा





> तब तो अन्तर्वासना को छोङना पङेगा न मित्र!


आपको ऎसा क्यो लगा मित्र यहां सेक्स के अलावा भी बहुत सी अच्छी चीजे भी है मित्र

----------


## RANAJI1982

> मित्र ये सूत्र सर्वश्रेष्ठ सूत्रों में से एक है।ये मेरा व्यक्तिगत विचार है।इस सूत्र पर मैं अनेक प्रश्न (बीमारियों से सम्बन्धित) पूछने वाला हूँ।


मित्र अगर मैने सूत्र शुरू किया है तो मै इस के लिये तैयार हूं

----------


## Badtameez

> मित्र अगर मैने सूत्र शुरू किया है तो मै इस के लिये तैयार हूं


दिलासा देने के लिए धन्यवाद मित्र। रेपो+++ स्वीकारें।

----------


## RANAJI1982

> दिलासा देने के लिए धन्यवाद मित्र। रेपो+++ स्वीकारें।


रेपो के लिये धन्यवाद मित्र

----------


## RANAJI1982

मित्रो आज मै आपको अम्रतधारा बनाने की विधी बताउगा

----------


## RANAJI1982

अम्रतधारा बनाने की विधी



कपूर,फ़ूल पिपरमेंट और अजवाइन का सत = इन तीनो वस्तुओ को समान भाग मे लेकर एक शीशी मे भर कर मजबूत डाट लगाकर रख दे ! थोडी देर मे ही ये दवायें आपस मे मिलकर पतली हो जायेगी ! बस इसी का नाम अम्रतधारा है ! हैजा. कै होना,पेट मे दर्द,पतले द्स्त, जी मिचलाना,जुकाम आदि रोगो की एक मात्र सर्वश्रेष्ठ दवा है

----------


## RANAJI1982

मित्रो प्रतिक्रिया जरूर दे .......धन्यवाद

----------


## Badtameez

> आपको ऎसा क्यो लगा मित्र यहां सेक्स के अलावा भी बहुत सी अच्छी चीजे भी है मित्र


हाँ मित्र! फिर भी सेक्स तो है ही यहाँ।वैसे मित्र अब  अन्तर्वासना के अश्लील सामग्री का मेरे मन पर पर अधिक प्रभाव नहीं पङता यहाँ तक कि मैं कहीं पर भी नग्न चित्र देखता हूँ तो ज्यादा कुछ नहीं होता।हाँ थोङा बहुत मन विचलित हो जाता है।

----------


## RANAJI1982

> हाँ मित्र! फिर भी सेक्स तो है ही यहाँ।वैसे मित्र अब  अन्तर्वासना के अश्लील सामग्री का मेरे मन पर पर अधिक प्रभाव नहीं पङता यहाँ तक कि मैं कहीं पर भी नग्न चित्र देखता हूँ तो ज्यादा कुछ नहीं होता।हाँ थोङा बहुत मन विचलित हो जाता है।


मित्र आप अपना मेल आईडी दे मेरे पास आपके लिये कुछ खास है

----------


## Badtameez

मित्र!ये बताइए कि हस्तमैथुन का खांसी से कोई सम्बन्ध है?

----------


## Badtameez

> मित्र आप अपना मेल आईडी दे मेरे पास आपके लिये कुछ खास है


जी मित्र! अभी आपको p massage करता हूँ।

----------


## RANAJI1982

> मित्र!ये बताइए कि हस्तमैथुन का खांसी से कोई सम्बन्ध है?


नही मित्र...........

----------


## love birds

बड़े ही काम का सूत्र है दोस्त //////

----------


## RANAJI1982

> बड़े ही काम का सूत्र है दोस्त //////




लव ब्रिडस जी ! आपका स्वागत है मित्र

----------


## Raja44

> मित्रो आज मै आपको अम्रतधारा बनाने की विधी बताउगा


बता डालो मित्र बडे काम की चीज है अमरत धारा

----------


## RANAJI1982

> बता डालो मित्र बडे काम की चीज है अमरत धारा




मित्र पेज नं. 7 पर बता चुका हूं

----------


## Badtameez

क्या अमरूद खाने से खाँसी बढता है मित्र दिनेश?

----------


## RANAJI1982

मित्रो आज आपके लिये है
स्वर भंग ( आवाज बैठ जाना ) 

अदरक मे सूराख करके उसमे थोडी हींग और नमक भरकर उस अदरक को सूती कपडे मे लपेट कर उस के उपर मिटटी का लेप चढा दे ! और भूभल अर्थात आग मे दबा दे ! जब अदरक पक जावे और खुश्बू आने लगे , तब आग से निकाल कपडा उतार कर थोडा थोडा खावे इससे आवाज खुल जायेगी

नोट = गाने वालो के लिये विशेष है

----------


## RANAJI1982

> क्या अमरूद खाने से खाँसी बढता है मित्र दिनेश?


हां मित्र ज्यादा अमरूद खाने से खांसी हो सकती है

----------


## Badtameez

> मित्रो आज आपके लिये है
> स्वर भंग ( आवाज बैठ जाना ) 
> 
> अदरक मे सूराख करके उसमे थोडी हींग और नमक भरकर उस अदरक को सूती कपडे मे लपेट कर उस के उपर मिटटी का लेप चढा दे ! और भूभल अर्थात आग मे दबा दे ! जब अदरक पक जावे और खुश्बू आने लगे , तब आग से निकाल कपडा उतार कर थोडा थोडा खावे इससे आवाज खुल जायेगी
> 
> नोट = गाने वालो के लिये विशेष है


वाह क्या बात है।

----------


## RANAJI1982

> वाह क्या बात है।


मित्र उत्साहवर्धन के लिये आपका .....धन्यवाद

----------


## Badtameez

> मित्रो आज आपके लिये हैस्वर भंग ( आवाज बैठ जाना ) अदरक मे सूराख करके उसमे थोडी हींग और नमक भरकर उस अदरक को सूती कपडे मे लपेट कर उस के उपर मिटटी का लेप चढा दे ! और भूभल अर्थात आग मे दबा दे ! जब अदरक पक जावे और खुश्बू आने लगे , तब आग से निकाल कपडा उतार कर थोडा थोडा खावे इससे आवाज खुल जायेगीनोट = गाने वालो के लिये विशेष है


मित्र ये इलाज कब तक करें?

----------


## raju143

चहरे पर निकर के लिए कृप्या मुजको कोइ गरेलू नुसका दीजिये

----------


## RANAJI1982

> मित्र ये इलाज कब तक करें?


मित्र एक या दो बार करने से आराम हो जायेगा

----------


## RANAJI1982

> चहरे पर निकर के लिए कृप्या मुजको कोइ गरेलू नुसका दीजिये


मित्र आप चेहरे पर एलोविरा के रस का प्रयोग करे

----------


## Badtameez

> मित्र एक या दो बार करने से आराम हो जायेगा


बताने के लिए धन्यवाद मित्र।साथ में ++

----------


## RANAJI1982

> बताने के लिए धन्यवाद मित्र।साथ में ++


रेपो व उत्साहवर्धन के लिये धन्यवाद मित्र...........

----------


## viv1234

> रेपो व उत्साहवर्धन के लिये धन्यवाद मित्र...........


 bahut accha sutra hai mein patla hone ke rambaan nuskha janana chata hoon

----------


## Badtameez

> bahut accha sutra hai mein patla hone ke rambaan nuskha janana chata hoon


मुझे मोटा होने का उपाय बताइए।मोटा से मेरा तात्पर्य  हृष्ट-पुष्ट से है। मैं दिखने में बहुत पतला हूँ।बीस साल का होने वाला हूँ।
कृपया केला खाने का उपचार मत बताइएगा। क्योंकि मैं पिछले एक साल से जुकाम और खाँसी का मरीज हो गया हूँ।

----------


## RANAJI1982

मित्रो आज मै आप को बवासीर के दर्द का इलाज बताउगा

बवासीर का दर्द बहुत ही बुरा होता है जो मित्र इस बिमारी के शिकार है! उनके लिये वरदान है 

औषधि = पानी के ऊपर जमने वाली काई को गुदा के ऊपर रगडे ! बस ये ही औषधि है

----------


## RANAJI1982

> मुझे मोटा होने का उपाय बताइए।मोटा से मेरा तात्पर्य  हृष्ट-पुष्ट से है। मैं दिखने में बहुत पतला हूँ।बीस साल का होने वाला हूँ।
> कृपया केला खाने का उपचार मत बताइएगा। क्योंकि मैं पिछले एक साल से जुकाम और खाँसी का मरीज हो गया हूँ।



मित्र आप अपने व अपनी लोकेशन के बारे मे बताये कि आप किसी शहर से है या किसी ग्रामीण एरिया से मै उसी हिसाब से आप को इलाज बता पाऊंगा ! क्रप्या pm मे ही बताये

----------


## RANAJI1982

> मुझे मोटा होने का उपाय बताइए।मोटा से मेरा तात्पर्य  हृष्ट-पुष्ट से है। मैं दिखने में बहुत पतला हूँ।बीस साल का होने वाला हूँ।
> कृपया केला खाने का उपचार मत बताइएगा। क्योंकि मैं पिछले एक साल से जुकाम और खाँसी का मरीज हो गया हूँ।


मित्र जुकाम और खांसी के लिये पहले बता चुके है और रहा आपका दूसरा प्रश्न तो आप गिलोय की बेल का उपयोग करे ! यह पेडो के ऊपर चढी होती है और आसानी से सुलभ हो जाती है

प्रयोग विधी = आप बेल को लाकर अपने एक हाथ मे जितनी उगलियां है उनके बराबर काट कर कूट ले व पानी मे पकाकर उस पानी का प्रयोग करे इसे प्रतिदिन करे

नोट = यह बेल पुराने से पुराने बुखार को भी ठीक करने मे समर्थ है

----------


## Badtameez

> मित्र जुकाम और खांसी के लिये पहले बता चुके है और रहा आपका दूसरा प्रश्न तो आप गिलोय की बेल का उपयोग करे ! यह पेडो के ऊपर चढी होती है और आसानी से सुलभ हो जाती है
> 
> प्रयोग विधी = आप बेल को लाकर अपने एक हाथ मे जितनी उगलियां है उनके बराबर काट कर कूट ले व पानी मे पकाकर उस पानी का प्रयोग करे इसे प्रतिदिन करे
> 
> नोट = यह बेल पुराने से पुराने बुखार को भी ठीक करने मे समर्थ है


धन्यवाद!!!!!!!

----------


## RANAJI1982

> bahut accha sutra hai mein patla hone ke rambaan nuskha janana chata hoon





मित्र देरी के लिये माफ़ करे ! सब से पहले तो आप रांग की एक अंगूठी बनवा कर पहने और इस के साथ साथ ही आप भोजन मे जिन चीजो को खाना पसंद नही करते है ! उन चीजो का ज्यादा इस्तमाल करे ! जब तक आराम लगे, इसे आप अपनी सुविधानुसार कर सकते है

नोट = इसे करने से पहले रांग की अंगूठी जरूर पहन ले

----------


## chand Moon

mere body me bahut sari ganthe hai,maine homeopethic ilag kia par koi fayda na hua kripya mujhe batae .....

----------


## RANAJI1982

> mere body me bahut sari ganthe hai,maine homeopethic ilag kia par koi fayda na hua kripya mujhe batae .....


मित्र मै आप की बात समझ नही पाया कि गांठे किस तरह की है ! भाई विस्तार से बताये

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> एक ख़ास दवा, जब कभी जुकाम हो जाए या खांसी हो  जाए कैसी भी तो आप थोडा सा अदरक देशी घी में सुन्हेरा होने तक भूने और आंच से उतार कर घी अलग कर ले फिर अदरक में बहुत थोडा सा गुड हाथ से मसल कर डाले और जितना गरम खा सकते है खा ले और एक घंटे तक पानी ना पिए. दो बार में ही हमेशा के लिए जुकाम और खांसी ठीक हो जाएगी. यह नुस्खा बहुत बार अपनाया हुआ है और १००% खरा उतरा है.


बहुत ही जानकारी वर्धक सूत्र है मित्रो, पर इसमे दी जानकारी को सांकेतिक ही समझे ,अगर आप सब को ये नुख्से निजी जीवन मैं अपनाने हो तो अवश्य ही पहले किसी वेध से संपर्क कर ले, वर्ना हानी हो सकती है । 

उदाहरण - ये खांसी का नुखसा अति उत्तम है, मगर पाईल्स के रोगी इसको करेंगे तो उन्हे अत्यंत हानी होगी ॥ 
धन्यवाद

----------


## RANAJI1982

> बहुत ही जानकारी वर्धक सूत्र है मित्रो, पर इसमे दी जानकारी को सांकेतिक ही समझे ,अगर आप सब को ये नुख्से निजी जीवन मैं अपनाने हो तो अवश्य ही पहले किसी वेध से संपर्क कर ले, वर्ना हानी हो सकती है । 
> 
> उदाहरण - ये खांसी का नुखसा अति उत्तम है, मगर पाईल्स के रोगी इसको करेंगे तो उन्हे अत्यंत हानी होगी ॥ 
> धन्यवाद




मित्र आपने अतिउत्त्म सुझाव दिया है इसके लिये आप का .............धन्यवाद

----------


## Chandrshekhar

दिनेश जी का भी धन्यवाद , आप मित्र जानकारी देना चालू रखे ,,,,,,,

----------


## anusang

कृपया मुझे साइनस अर्थात नजले का कोई अचूक नुस्खा बताएं

----------


## RANAJI1982

> कृपया मुझे साइनस अर्थात नजले का कोई अचूक नुस्खा बताएं



मित्र अगर आप रेगुलर नजले से परेशान है तो फ़िर बताये नही तो ये करे ! जब भी आप को नजला हो तो आप रात मे सोते समय एक गिलास गर्म पानी ले और उसमे एक नींबू का रस निचोड ले अगर चाहे तो अपनी सुविधानुसार नमक मिला ले , अब जल्दी से उस पानी को पीकर मुह ढक कर सो जाये और सुबह परिणाम देखे

नोट = नमक मिला सकते है पर किसी भी प्रकार का मीठा उस समय प्रयोग न करे अन्यथा आपको हानि होगी

----------


## raashidewa

बहुत ही अच्छा लिखा है आपने

----------


## Skg123

> बहुत आसान है मित्र. सबसे पहले तो अपनी दिनचर्या  बदले रात को 8 .00  बजे तक सो जाए. सुबह उठ कर सबसे पहले कुल्ला करे और लगभग 1 .००  रूपये के सिक्के के वजन के बराबर त्रिफला जो की गुरुकुल कांगड़ी फार्मास्य का हो अपनी हथेली पर रख कर चाट ले और आधा घंटे तक कुछ न खाए चाहे जल्दी उठना पड़े. पहले दिन से पेट मस्त हो जायेगा भूख बढ़ जाएगी और कोई दवाई इश्वर ने चाहा तो नहीं लेनी पड़ेगी. इसे जब तक चाहे चालु रखे कोई नुकसान नहीं है क्यों की आंवला ठंडा होता है इस लिए अगर पीठ में दर्द हो जाए तो मात्रा आधी कर दे.


ap ka danywad

----------


## mzone420

_बहुत अच्छा सूत्र मित्र...._

----------


## raashidewa

इसमें  धन्यवाद की कोई बात नहीं है -- आपने बहुत अच्छा काम किया है 




> ap ka danywad

----------


## Shri Vijay

प्रिय दिनेश जी सर्वोत्तम सर्वोपयोगी सूत्र के लिए हार्दिक बधाई एवं धन्यवाद ,क्रपया हर नुस्खे के गुणधर्म अवश्य बतावे ,क्योकि एक एक ही चीज एक के लिए अमृत हो सकती हें वही दूसरे के लिए जहर बन सकती हें, यह एक निवेदन हें इसे अन्यथा ना ले दुबारा हार्दिक बधाई एवं धन्यवाद l

----------


## Raja44

दिनेश जी बहुत अच्छा और ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र बनाया है आपने लगभग सभी के लिये कुछ ना कुछ बताया आपका धनयवाद

----------


## gill1313

bahut he acha sutar hai thenx nukhse batane ka 
jo  har roj kee jindgi me jaroort padti hai

----------


## atinder

bahut he acha sutar hai  बहुत ही अच्छा

----------


## aish20rai

कृपया  जारी रखें मजा आ  गया

----------


## aish20rai

गुरु  छा गए  जारी रखे

----------


## RANAJI1982

> बहुत ही अच्छा लिखा है आपने





> ap ka danywad





> _बहुत अच्छा सूत्र मित्र...._





> इसमें  धन्यवाद की कोई बात नहीं है -- आपने बहुत अच्छा काम किया है





> प्रिय दिनेश जी सर्वोत्तम सर्वोपयोगी सूत्र के लिए हार्दिक बधाई एवं धन्यवाद ,क्रपया हर नुस्खे के गुणधर्म अवश्य बतावे ,क्योकि एक एक ही चीज एक के लिए अमृत हो सकती हें वही दूसरे के लिए जहर बन सकती हें, यह एक निवेदन हें इसे अन्यथा ना ले दुबारा हार्दिक बधाई एवं धन्यवाद l





> दिनेश जी बहुत अच्छा और ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र बनाया है आपने लगभग सभी के लिये कुछ ना कुछ बताया आपका धनयवाद





> bahut he acha sutar hai thenx nukhse batane ka 
> jo  har roj kee jindgi me jaroort padti hai





> bahut he acha sutar hai  बहुत ही अच्छा





> कृपया  जारी रखें मजा आ  गया





> गुरु  छा गए  जारी रखे



आप सभी मित्रो का............धन्यवाद

----------


## Badtameez

नमस्कार दिनेश जी!!!!!!
जय हिन्द!

----------


## RANAJI1982

> नमस्कार दिनेश जी!!!!!!
> जय हिन्द!



जय हिन्द


सुरेश सौरभ जी

----------


## usha chauhan

योनी का कसाव दुबारा करने का नुक्सा बताये

----------


## lalitji

> योनी का कसाव दुबारा करने का नुक्सा बताये


उषा जी अपनी आयु एवं बच्चे है या नहीं ये बताये तभी समाधान संभव है

----------


## janu666

dost mere nak me haddi bad rahi hai uske liye kuch nuska bataye

----------


## RANAJI1982

> योनी का कसाव दुबारा करने का नुक्सा बताये





> उषा जी अपनी आयु एवं बच्चे है या नहीं ये बताये तभी समाधान संभव है





उषा जी आप ये बताये तभी कोई उपाय संभव है

----------


## RANAJI1982

> dost mere nak me haddi bad rahi hai uske liye kuch nuska bataye




मित्र आपकी मदद ना कर पाने के कारण माफ़ी चाहूंगा

----------


## usha chauhan

> उषा जी आप ये बताये तभी कोई उपाय संभव है


में यह जिनके लिए पूछ रही हू उनकी उम्र ३८ साल और २ बच्चे हे

----------


## skumar2679

> में यह जिनके लिए पूछ रही हू उनकी उम्र ३८ साल और २ बच्चे हे


muje saphed daag ka ilaj batye

----------


## RANAJI1982

> muje saphed daag ka ilaj batye




मित्र मै आपकी बात नही समझ पाया

----------


## Raja44

दिनेश जी अच्छा और समाज के लिये उपयोगी है आपका सूत्र धन्यवाद के पात्र हैँ आप

----------


## JEETJAWAN

बढीयां सुत्र.................................

----------


## munnuji11

वाह! वाह!! बन्धु, …………………………

----------


## munnuji11

सत्यवचन दिनेशजी …………………………………।



> आपको ऎसा क्यो लगा मित्र यहां सेक्स के अलावा भी बहुत सी अच्छी चीजे भी है मित्र

----------


## munnuji11

> अम्रतधारा बनाने की विधी
> 
> 
> 
> कपूर,फ़ूल पिपरमेंट और अजवाइन का सत = इन तीनो वस्तुओ को समान भाग मे लेकर एक शीशी मे भर कर मजबूत डाट लगाकर रख दे ! थोडी देर मे ही ये दवायें आपस मे मिलकर पतली हो जायेगी ! बस इसी का नाम अम्रतधारा है ! हैजा. कै होना,पेट मे दर्द,पतले द्स्त, जी मिचलाना,जुकाम आदि रोगो की एक मात्र सर्वश्रेष्ठ दवा है


अमृतधारा की बिधि बताने हेतु ++++++++++++++++ स्वीकार करें ………॥

----------


## RANAJI1982

> दिनेश जी अच्छा और समाज के लिये उपयोगी है आपका सूत्र धन्यवाद के पात्र हैँ आप




राजा जी उत्साह वर्धन के लिये आपका भी ..............धन्यवाद

----------


## RANAJI1982

> बढीयां सुत्र.................................




आपका शुक्रिया मित्र

----------


## RANAJI1982

> वाह! वाह!! बन्धु, …………………………





> सत्यवचन दिनेशजी …………………………………।


मित्र सूत्र भ्रमण हेतू आपका.............धन्यवाद

----------


## RANAJI1982

> अमृतधारा की बिधि बताने हेतु ++++++++++++++++ स्वीकार करें ………॥




मित्र क्षमा करे पर आपका रेपो मुझे नही मिला

----------


## Badtameez

दिनेश जी! मेरी माता जी की आयु लगभग 42 वर्ष है। उनके कमर में हमेशा दर्द रहता है। कोई ऐसी घरेलू औषधि बताइए जो घर में आसानी से उपलब्ध हो।

----------


## RANAJI1982

मित्र सौरभ जी रेपो के लिये ..........धन्यवाद

मित्र एक बात बताये कि आप की माता जी को क्या कब्ज भी रहता है

----------


## RANAJI1982

सौरभ जी जवाब दे

----------


## RANAJI1982

> दिनेश जी! मेरी माता जी की आयु लगभग 42 वर्ष है। उनके कमर में हमेशा दर्द रहता है। कोई ऐसी घरेलू औषधि बताइए जो घर में आसानी से उपलब्ध हो।



कमर दर्द का मूल कारण कब्ज माना गया है, इसलिए कब्ज होने पर अरण्डी तेल रात में 15 एमएम लेना चाहिए।

रात में गेहूँ के दाने को पानी में भिगोकर सुबह इन्हें खसखस और धनिये के दाने के साथ दूध में डालकर चटनी बनाकर सप्ताह में दो बार खाने से न सिर्फ कमर दर्द जाता है बल्कि शरीर में ताकत भी बढ़ती है।

सावधानियां

कमर दर्द के रोगी को हमेशा सख्त बिस्तर पर ही सोना चाहिए।
खाने में कैल्शियम और विटामिन की मात्रा बढ़ा दें।
काम करते समय अपना शरीर बिल्कुल सीधा रखें।

----------


## Badtameez

> कमर दर्द का मूल कारण कब्ज माना गया है, इसलिए कब्ज होने पर अरण्डी तेल रात में 15 एमएम लेना चाहिए।
> 
> रात में गेहूँ के दाने को पानी में भिगोकर सुबह इन्हें खसखस और धनिये के दाने के साथ दूध में डालकर चटनी बनाकर सप्ताह में दो बार खाने से न सिर्फ कमर दर्द जाता है बल्कि शरीर में ताकत भी बढ़ती है।
> 
> सावधानियां
> 
> कमर दर्द के रोगी को हमेशा सख्त बिस्तर पर ही सोना चाहिए।
> खाने में कैल्शियम और विटामिन की मात्रा बढ़ा दें।
> काम करते समय अपना शरीर बिल्कुल सीधा रखें।


अरण्डी के तेल को क्या करना है????????

----------


## RANAJI1982

> अरण्डी के तेल को क्या करना है????????


मित्र तेल को दवाई की तरह प्रयोग करे

----------


## Badtameez

> मित्र तेल को दवाई की तरह प्रयोग करे


मेरा मतलब है कि तेल कमर पर लगाना है न? और ये तेल मेडिकल स्टोर पर मिल सकता है??????????

----------


## RANAJI1982

> मेरा मतलब है कि तेल कमर पर लगाना है न? और ये तेल मेडिकल स्टोर पर मिल सकता है??????????




मित्र तेल को पीना है और यह पंसारी के यहां मिलेगा

----------


## Badtameez

> मित्र तेल को पीना है और यह पंसारी के यहां मिलेगा


बहुत-बहुत धन्यवाद!

----------


## RANAJI1982

> बहुत-बहुत धन्यवाद!




आपका स्वागत है मित्र

----------


## chand Moon

pet chhati or baah me hain

----------


## chand Moon

mere body me bhut se ganthe ho gai hain jo pet chhati or baah ne hain

----------


## Raja44

दिनेश जी मेरे एक पैर मे घुटने के आस पास बहुत दर्द रहता है ANALGESIC रोज लेना पडता है मै बाँलीबाल रोजाना खेलता हूं फिजीयो कहता है खेलना बंद कर दो मैँ कर नहीँ सकता कुछ बतायेँ

----------


## lalitji

> दिनेश जी मेरे एक पैर मे घुटने के आस पास बहुत दर्द रहता है ANALGESIC रोज लेना पडता है मै बाँलीबाल रोजाना खेलता हूं फिजीयो कहता है खेलना बंद कर दो मैँ कर नहीँ सकता कुछ बतायेँ


Mahanarayan tail Kesar yukt (Baidyanath ya Jhandu koi sa bhi le lo) roz raat ko sote samay lagaye (halki malish kare ki tail twacha me pravisht ho jaye kewal itni hi) aur kapde se dhak de aisa roz kare jab tak poori tarah thik na ho jaye chahe dard haddi me ho ya massle me. Aneko baar ajmaaya hua hai aur result achhha aaya hai.

----------


## RANAJI1982

> mere body me bhut se ganthe ho gai hain jo pet chhati or baah ne hain



क्षमा करे मित्र गांठो के लिये मेरे पास कोई इलाज नही है ! आपकी मदद ना कर पाने का मुझे खेद है

----------


## RANAJI1982

> Mahanarayan tail Kesar yukt (Baidyanath ya Jhandu koi sa bhi le lo) roz raat ko sote samay lagaye (halki malish kare ki tail twacha me pravisht ho jaye kewal itni hi) aur kapde se dhak de aisa roz kare jab tak poori tarah thik na ho jaye chahe dard haddi me ho ya massle me. Aneko baar ajmaaya hua hai aur result achhha aaya hai.




काटिल्य जी मदद के लिये आपका.............धन्यवाद

----------


## lalitji

> mere body me bhut se ganthe ho gai hain jo pet chhati or baah ne hain


Kya Gantho me dard bhi hota hai, Kya unka size badh raha hai, kya gantho ki sankhya badti ja rahi hai ye sab to batao

----------


## chand Moon

haan bhai bad bhi rhi hain or nai ganthe bhi banti hain pahle to futki type ki hoti hain jo baad ne ganth ban jati hain

----------


## lalitji

Gantho me dard ke baare me nahi bataya aapne adhuri jaankari denge to kaise kaam chalega

----------


## Raja44

> Mahanarayan tail Kesar yukt (Baidyanath ya Jhandu koi sa bhi le lo) roz raat ko sote samay lagaye (halki malish kare ki tail twacha me pravisht ho jaye kewal itni hi) aur kapde se dhak de aisa roz kare jab tak poori tarah thik na ho jaye chahe dard haddi me ho ya massle me. Aneko baar ajmaaya hua hai aur result achhha aaya hai.


धन्यवाद मित्र आजमाता हुँ ये भी ये आयुर्वेद स्टोर पर ही मिलेगा ना

----------


## lalitji

> धन्यवाद मित्र आजमाता हुँ ये भी ये आयुर्वेद स्टोर पर ही मिलेगा ना


Haa mitr aur aasaani se milta hai bas lagataar use kare aur chamatkaar dekhe.

----------


## sajidkhan11

SIR JI 
OR KOI AISA NUSHKAH BATYE मित्र इसका कोई टाइम फिक्स तो है नहीं आप को अगर इतना ही टाइम बढ़ाना है तो  २५० ग्राम बताशे ले और सुबह को बड के पेड़ का एक पत्ता तोड़ ले उसमे से एक  या दो बूंद दूध निकलेगा करीब १० बूंद एक बताशे में डाल कर खा ले और कुछ भी  न खाए. इस दौरान सम्भोग से भी परहेज रखे. १५ दिन बाद लड़की कहेगी की हट  रहा है या लात मारू. यह कई बार का अजमाया हुआ नुस्खा है. 
 AISA HI KHUCH OR NUSHKHA BATYE HARE YAHA TO YE PED MILNA MUSKIL HAY
AGAR KHUCH OR AUSHDI BATA SAKTE HO JIS KA RIZALT ESA HO KI LADKI BOLE AB HAT NA TO DUR CHUNE TAK NAHI DUNGI BATA O PLZZZ

----------


## sajidkhan11

SIR JI
AAP KO YE BATA NA HAY KI MAIN JALDI SE DISCHARGE HO JATA HU
MAIN 35YRS.KA HU MUJE GUTKA KHANE KI AADAT HAY PEHLE DIN BHAR MAIN 15 GUTKHEY HO JATE THEY AB 2/3 HO GAYE HAY YE BHI BAND HO JAYEN GE
SAMSYA YE HEY KI WIFE SE SAMBHOG KARTE SAMAY JALDI DISCHARGE HO JA TA HU AAP KUCH AARYUVEDIK ILAZ BATAYE JIS SE KUCH DIN MAIN JAYADA FAYDA HO
WAISE MUJE KOI BIMARI NAHI HAY PET MAIN GARMI HOTI HAY MAGAR ROJ ISABGUL KHALETA HU
KABJIYAT NAHI REHTI
AAP PL.MAIN JYADA NAHI TO 5 MINT TAK VIRYA KO ROK RAKHU YA AUSHDI SE RUKE ESA KUCH BATA YE PL.AAP KA DHANYWAD
SURAT GUJRAT SE 
SAJID

----------


## chand Moon

> Gantho me dard ke baare me nahi bataya aapne adhuri jaankari denge to kaise kaam chalega


dard kisi kisi ganth me hota hain thoda sa

----------


## chand Moon

sabse pahle ye ped me tha bahut thota sa fir baad me hanth me chhati pe peeth or kamar pe ho gya hain...
bhai bataye kya ilaaz hain

----------


## lalitji

> SIR JI
> AAP KO YE BATA NA HAY KI MAIN JALDI SE DISCHARGE HO JATA HU
> MAIN 35YRS.KA HU MUJE GUTKA KHANE KI AADAT HAY PEHLE DIN BHAR MAIN 15 GUTKHEY HO JATE THEY AB 2/3 HO GAYE HAY YE BHI BAND HO JAYEN GE
> SAMSYA YE HEY KI WIFE SE SAMBHOG KARTE SAMAY JALDI DISCHARGE HO JA TA HU AAP KUCH AARYUVEDIK ILAZ BATAYE JIS SE KUCH DIN MAIN JAYADA FAYDA HO
> WAISE MUJE KOI BIMARI NAHI HAY PET MAIN GARMI HOTI HAY MAGAR ROJ ISABGUL KHALETA HU
> KABJIYAT NAHI REHTI
> AAP PL.MAIN JYADA NAHI TO 5 MINT TAK VIRYA KO ROK RAKHU YA AUSHDI SE RUKE ESA KUCH BATA YE PL.AAP KA DHANYWAD
> SURAT GUJRAT SE 
> SAJID


मित्र  आप  की  समस्या  कुछ  भी  नहीं  है  आप  पहले  लिखा  मेरा  नुस्खा  अपनाओ! और फिर फरक देखो तुम्हे खुद ही जिन्दगी का मज़ा आएगा! बरगद का पेड़ तो हर जगह होता है केवल पहचानने की बात है जी!

----------


## shashankgupta

मित्र मुझे (हेऐर लोस) गंजे होने से बचेने का कोई राम बांड उपाय बताये ओउर नए बाल फिर से उगने की कोई उपचार बताये

----------


## lalitji

> मित्र मुझे (हेऐर लोस) गंजे होने से बचेने का कोई राम बांड उपाय बताये ओउर नए बाल फिर से उगने की कोई उपचार बताये


मित्र आप कहा रहते है कृपया बताये क्यों की दिल्ल्ली में मेरा एक MBBS डॉक्टर इसका शर्तिया इलाज़ करता है!

----------


## shashankgupta

> मित्र आप कहा रहते है कृपया बताये क्यों की दिल्ल्ली में मेरा एक MBBS डॉक्टर इसका शर्तिया इलाज़ करता है!


dear friend me Bhopal (MP) me rahta hun

----------


## chand Moon

bhai mere liye kuch bataye kya karo..........?

----------


## chand Moon

> मित्र आप कहा रहते है कृपया बताये क्यों की दिल्ल्ली में मेरा एक MBBS डॉक्टर इसका शर्तिया इलाज़ करता है!


bhai mere liye kuch bataye kya karo..........?

----------


## sajidkhan11

AAP KO YE BATA NA HAY KI MAIN JALDI SE DISCHARGE HO JATA HU
MAIN 35YRS.KA HU MUJE GUTKA KHANE KI AADAT HAY PEHLE DIN BHAR MAIN 15  GUTKHEY HO JATE THEY AB 2/3 HO GAYE HAY YE BHI BAND HO JAYEN GE
SAMSYA YE HEY KI WIFE SE SAMBHOG KARTE SAMAY JALDI DISCHARGE HO JA TA HU  AAP KUCH AARYUVEDIK ILAZ BATAYE JIS SE KUCH DIN MAIN JAYADA FAYDA HO
WAISE MUJE KOI BIMARI NAHI HAY PET MAIN GARMI HOTI HAY MAGAR ROJ ISABGUL KHALETA HU
KABJIYAT NAHI REHTI
AAP PL.MAIN JYADA NAHI TO 5 MINT TAK VIRYA KO ROK RAKHU YA AUSHDI SE RUKE ESA KUCH BATA YE PL.AAP KA DHANYWAD
SURAT GUJRAT SE 
SAJID

----------


## chand Moon

katilya bhai mere liye kuch bataye kya karo..........?

----------


## lalitji

> AAP KO YE BATA NA HAY KI MAIN JALDI SE DISCHARGE HO JATA HU
> MAIN 35YRS.KA HU MUJE GUTKA KHANE KI AADAT HAY PEHLE DIN BHAR MAIN 15  GUTKHEY HO JATE THEY AB 2/3 HO GAYE HAY YE BHI BAND HO JAYEN GE
> SAMSYA YE HEY KI WIFE SE SAMBHOG KARTE SAMAY JALDI DISCHARGE HO JA TA HU  AAP KUCH AARYUVEDIK ILAZ BATAYE JIS SE KUCH DIN MAIN JAYADA FAYDA HO
> WAISE MUJE KOI BIMARI NAHI HAY PET MAIN GARMI HOTI HAY MAGAR ROJ ISABGUL KHALETA HU
> KABJIYAT NAHI REHTI
> AAP PL.MAIN JYADA NAHI TO 5 MINT TAK VIRYA KO ROK RAKHU YA AUSHDI SE RUKE ESA KUCH BATA YE PL.AAP KA DHANYWAD
> SURAT GUJRAT SE 
> SAJID


Bhai aap ko peechhe bataya to hai

----------


## lalitji

> katilya bhai mere liye kuch bataye kya karo..........?


Bhai aap kaha rehte ho ye batao aur kya dilli aa sakte ho??

----------


## chand Moon

> Bhai aap kaha rehte ho ye batao aur kya dilli aa sakte ho??


bhai main lucknow me rahta hu.....delhini aaskta hun.....

----------


## chand Moon

> bhai main lucknow me rahta hu.....delhini aaskta hun.....


bhai ganth ke liye bataye.............?main ganth k baat kr raha hun..........

----------


## chand Moon

thanks bhai main baat krta hu......

----------


## fun.lover

bhai...........thare kane pitt ki thaili ke pathari ka bhi koi ilaj hai key........  mere thaili me ho gaya ib doctor kahve ki thaili kadhenge opration kar ke....... 



bhai jaldi batiyo aur mhari bhasa pe dhyan na diyo . hum to up ke jaat hai. ar jaat ki baat ka bura na mante

----------


## lalitji

> bhai...........thare kane pitt ki thaili ke pathari ka bhi koi ilaj hai key........  mere thaili me ho gaya ib doctor kahve ki thaili kadhenge opration kar ke....... 
> 
> bhai jaldi batiyo aur mhari bhasa pe dhyan na diyo . hum to up ke jaat hai. ar jaat ki baat ka bura na mante


भाई म्हारे यहाँ कहवे है  की  man – mind = जाट  तो  बुरा  मानने  को  नि. . (मजाक कर रहा हु ). जाट से बढ़िया  कोई  न होवे स .  
भाई  अपना  पता  लिखवा  दो  मैं  दवाई  भेज  दूंगा  और  उसे  खा  लेना  ठीक हो जाओगे

----------


## sajidkhan11

OR KOI AISA NUSHKAH BATYE मित्र इसका कोई टाइम फिक्स तो है नहीं आप को अगर  इतना ही टाइम बढ़ाना है तो  २५० ग्राम बताशे ले और सुबह को बड के पेड़ का  एक पत्ता तोड़ ले उसमे से एक  या दो बूंद दूध निकलेगा करीब १० बूंद एक  बताशे में डाल कर खा ले और कुछ भी  न खाए. इस दौरान सम्भोग से भी परहेज  रखे. १५ दिन बाद लड़की कहेगी की हट  रहा है या लात मारू. यह कई बार का  अजमाया हुआ नुस्खा है. 

ye jo aap ne bataya ye agar subha ki jagha sam ko ya kisi or waqt main kiya jasakta hay
mere fri.ki marriedge hay koi esa ramban nushka bata o  jo 7/8 din me asar kare 
matlab jaldi discharge na ho

or ha meri tarafe se dilse repo***************1

----------


## satyabrat

central 14 :gift: long {cloves} horse{Ghodi} ka milk in pesay (Grind) and sukhane ka  baad  yoni ma  daley yoni sekud jaygi

----------


## satyabrat

Yoni sukadu Nuska Bhaang ko barik pesay (grind ) Potli bana kar yoni ma rakhey

----------


## lalitji

> OR KOI AISA NUSHKAH BATYE मित्र इसका कोई टाइम फिक्स तो है नहीं आप को अगर  इतना ही टाइम बढ़ाना है तो  २५० ग्राम बताशे ले और सुबह को बड के पेड़ का  एक पत्ता तोड़ ले उसमे से एक  या दो बूंद दूध निकलेगा करीब १० बूंद एक  बताशे में डाल कर खा ले और कुछ भी  न खाए. इस दौरान सम्भोग से भी परहेज  रखे. १५ दिन बाद लड़की कहेगी की हट  रहा है या लात मारू. यह कई बार का  अजमाया हुआ नुस्खा है. 
> 
> ye jo aap ne bataya ye agar subha ki jagha sam ko ya kisi or waqt main kiya jasakta hay
> mere fri.ki marriedge hay koi esa ramban nushka bata o  jo 7/8 din me asar kare 
> matlab jaldi discharge na ho
> 
> or ha meri tarafe se dilse repo***************1


_
मित्र कोई भी दवाई या नुस्खा अपने समय पर असर करता है आप के अनुसार नहीं और इन मामलो में तो बिलकुल ही नहीं. दवाई भी हो और मीठी भी हो ये तो मुश्किल ही होगा न. मुझे क्षमा करे मित्र . 7 दिन में आप को घोडा बनाना मेरे बस में नहीं है._

----------


## satyabrat

bagen (Bhata) sukha kar pesay (Grind) yoni ma rakhay dahhi (Cerd) sa dhoy yoni sankuchit hoti hi 
Note :- 2 or 3 child before doing this formula

----------


## satyabrat

Yoni sukadu Nuska Annar ka Chlka + Long (Clove) baraber(=) Laker Wine may Pesay (Grind) or lape ko yoni may lagye yoni sankutan ka leya

----------


## fun.lover

bhai......... jo hove to dawai ithe hi bata de.  kam se kam pata to callega khani ke hai.  whore dawai batane wale ethe 2 hain ke ..... kadi koi batawai hai to kadi koi whore...... bhai sahi sahi batiyo kadi main muft me hi mara jaun.

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> bhai......... jo hove to dawai ithe hi bata de.  kam se kam pata to callega khani ke hai.  whore dawai batane wale ethe 2 hain ke ..... kadi koi batawai hai to kadi koi whore...... bhai sahi sahi batiyo kadi main muft me hi mara jaun.


ये भाई कह क्या रहे है....... किसी को कुछ समझ आया........

----------


## SUNIL1107

सभी भाई लोगों से निवेदन है कि हिंदी में ही लिखें !

----------


## RANAJI1982

> सभी भाई लोगों से निवेदन है कि हिंदी में ही लिखें !




आपने बिल्कुल ठीक कहा सुनील भाई

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

सैनी जी,

पित्त की थैली की पथरी के लिए भी कुछ हो सकता है क्या........ केवल एक स्टोन है.... 3 cm का...........और कोई दर्द नहीं है.....

----------


## RANAJI1982

आचार्य जी क्या आप बता पायेगे कि आप किस जगह रह रहे है ! मतलब शहर या गांव

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> आचार्य जी क्या आप बता पायेगे कि आप किस जगह रह रहे है ! मतलब शहर या गांव


एक बड़े शहर मे आजकल मेरा निवास है........ गाव तो अब भूल ही गया ...... बस कभी एक शहर से दूसरे शहर जाते हुए रास्ते मे ही देख पता हूँ........

----------


## RANAJI1982

> एक बड़े शहर मे आजकल मेरा निवास है........ गाव तो अब भूल ही गया ...... बस कभी एक शहर से दूसरे शहर जाते हुए रास्ते मे ही देख पता हूँ........




आचार्य जी फ़िर तो मै आप से क्षमा चाहूंगा ! आपकी मदद ना कर पाने के लिये क्योकि इसके लिये एक पौधा है जो कि आपको गांव मे ही मिल पायेगा ! पुन: क्षमा करे

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> आचार्य जी फ़िर तो मै आप से क्षमा चाहूंगा ! आपकी मदद ना कर पाने के लिये क्योकि इसके लिये एक पौधा है जो कि आपको गांव मे ही मिल पायेगा ! पुन: क्षमा करे


मित्र ........ नाम तो बताइये.......... इस आचार्य ने बस शिष्यों की दौलत ही तो कमाई है...........

----------


## RANAJI1982

ठीक है मित्र मै उस पौधे का नाम व चित्र दोनो ही अपलोड कर दूंगा

----------


## Shri Vijay

मित्र दिनेश जी सूत्र गति हीन क्यों हुआ क्रपया शीग्र ही गति प्रदान करे |

----------


## Shri Vijay

> सैनी जी,
> 
> पित्त की थैली की पथरी के लिए भी कुछ हो सकता है क्या........ केवल एक स्टोन है.... 3 cm का...........और कोई दर्द नहीं है.....


मित्र सभी प्रकार की पथरी के लिय रामबाण नुस्खा पेश हे :-
नीम के पतो की राख चायके चम्मच जितनी सुबह खाली पेट ले १ घन्टे तक कुछ ना खाएं, मात्र कुछ ही दिनों में पथरी अपने आप बाहर निकल जायेगी |

----------


## RANAJI1982

> मित्र सभी प्रकार की पथरी के लिय रामबाण नुस्खा पेश हे :-
> नीम के पतो की राख चायके चम्मच जितनी सुबह खाली पेट ले १ घन्टे तक कुछ ना खाएं, मात्र कुछ ही दिनों में पथरी अपने आप बाहर निकल जायेगी |



मित्र विजय जी राख कैसे बनानी है

----------


## Shri Vijay

> मित्र विजय जी राख कैसे बनानी है


नीम के पत्तों को साफ पानी से धोकर छाया में सुखा दे , उसके बाद नीम के सूखे पत्तों को लोहें अथवा पीतल के बर्तन में जला कर राख बनादे, नीम के पत्तों का धुआँ घर में से मक्खियों, मच्छरों एवं अन्य बीमारियों के वायरसो को नेस्तनाबूद करने में सहायता करेंगा |

----------


## AGENT VINOD876

> नीम के पत्तों को साफ पानी से धोकर छाया में सुखा दे , उसके बाद नीम के सूखे पत्तों को लोहें अथवा पीतल के बर्तन में जला कर राख बनादे, नीम के पत्तों का धुआँ घर में से मक्खियों, मच्छरों एवं अन्य बीमारियों के वायरसो को नेस्तनाबूद करने में सहायता करेंगा |



उतम जानकारी के लिए  +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

----------


## Shri Vijay

> उतम जानकारी के लिए  +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


धन्यवाद मित्र

----------


## RANAJI1982

> नीम के पत्तों को साफ पानी से धोकर छाया में सुखा दे , उसके बाद नीम के सूखे पत्तों को लोहें अथवा पीतल के बर्तन में जला कर राख बनादे, नीम के पत्तों का धुआँ घर में से मक्खियों, मच्छरों एवं अन्य बीमारियों के वायरसो को नेस्तनाबूद करने में सहायता करेंगा |


विजय भाई इस जानकारी के लिये सम्मान स्वीकार करे.................धन्यवाद

----------


## Shri Vijay

> विजय भाई इस जानकारी के लिये सम्मान स्वीकार करे.................धन्यवाद


धन्यवाद दिनेश जी |

----------


## kamendra

> मित्र आप कहा रहते है कृपया बताये क्यों की दिल्ल्ली में मेरा एक MBBS डॉक्टर इसका शर्तिया इलाज़ करता है!


मैं दिल्ली में रहता हू/ मेरे बाल बहुत जादा गिर रहे है. क्या आप मेरी मदद कर सकते है?

----------


## manaw

लोगो को घरेलु नुस्खे बताने के लिए धन्यवाद
*बढीयां सुत्र.................................
**लोगोकोघरेलुनुस्खेबतानेकेलिएधन्यवाद
*

----------


## donsplender

एक नुस्खा मेरी तरफ से- पेशाब की जलन (मुत्र दाह) के लिए :
एक चम्मच जीरा पीने लायक चबा कर उपर एक ग्लास ठंण्डा पानी पी लें । 10-15 सेकण्ड में ही आराम पडने लग जायेगा । अजमाया हुआ है ।

----------


## RANAJI1982

> लोगो को घरेलु नुस्खे बताने के लिए धन्यवाद
> *बढीयां सुत्र.................................
> **लोगोकोघरेलुनुस्खेबतानेकेलिएधन्यवाद
> *



मित्र आप को भी ........धन्यवाद

----------


## RANAJI1982

> मैं दिल्ली में रहता हू/ मेरे बाल बहुत जादा गिर रहे है. क्या आप मेरी मदद कर सकते है?




http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...l=1#post699635

----------


## RANAJI1982

> एक नुस्खा मेरी तरफ से- पेशाब की जलन (मुत्र दाह) के लिए :
> एक चम्मच जीरा पीने लायक चबा कर उपर एक ग्लास ठंण्डा पानी पी लें । 10-15 सेकण्ड में ही आराम पडने लग जायेगा । अजमाया हुआ है ।


बहुत अच्छे ........................:clap:

----------


## RANAJI1982

मित्रो देरी के लिये क्षमा ! आज ह्र्द्य रोगियो के लिये एक वरदान

----------


## RANAJI1982

ह्रद्यरोग - एक रामबाण लेप

एक तोला काली साबूत उडद रात को गरम पानी मे भिगो दे ! सबेरे पानी से उडद के दाने निकाल ले तथा उडद को छिलको समेत सिलबट्टे पर पीस ले ! उडद की इस पीट्टी को एक तोला शुद्ध गुग्गुल के चूर्ण मे मिला ले ! इस योग को खरल मे डालकर एक तोला अरंडी का तेल और एक तोला गाय का मक्खन डालकर उसे ढंग से मिला ले ! काफ़ी देर तक इसे खरल मे रगडते रहे ! नहाने के बाद शरीर को पौछ कर इस लेप को छाती से पेट तक मल ले ! चार घंटे के लिये लेट जाये ! उठ बैठ भी सकते है ! जब लेप सूख जाये तो नहा ले ! यह प्रयोग प्रतिदिन सुबह पाँच दिन तक करना चाहिये ! एक महीने के बाद फ़िर पाँच दिन करे ! ह्रद्यरोग से पूरी तरह मुक्ति मिल जायेगी !

----------


## mangaldev

*अनेक शहरों के पानी के कारण कब्ज की समस्या होती है* 
*ये कब्ज लगातार बनी रहने से कई प्रकार की गंभी बीमारिया पनप जाती है|*
*१. पायल्स (बवाशीर) मस्सो की बीमारी* 
*शीत काल में पंद्रह दिन तक लगातार एक मूली प्रतिदिन दोपहर में अच्छी तरह धोकर चबा चाकर खा लेवे ध्यान रखे| मूली को बिना छिले, बिना काटे,बिना किसी नमक मसाले के, सीधे दातो से चबा चबा कर खाए|   पायल्स (बवाशीर) मस्सो की बीमारी में 95% से अधिक फ़ायदा शर्तिया होगा|* 
*२. एक अच्छे पक्के हुए अमरूद को शलाद की तरह काट लेवे और उस पर गुडिया शक्कर लगाकर १० दिन लगातार सुबह खाली पेट हो तब खाए, खाली पेट चाय काफी नही पिए, पायल्स (बवाशीर) मस्सो की बीमारी जाती रहेगी|*

----------


## mangaldev

*अनेक शहरों के पानी के कारण कब्ज की समस्या होती है 
ये कब्ज लगातार बनी रहने से कई प्रकार की गंभीर बीमारिया पनप जाती है|
बच्चो और बड़ो के भी पेट में क्रमी (कीड़े)
1  वर्ष तक के बच्चो को एक मूग  के बराबर 
5 वर्ष तक के बच्चो को एक चने के बराबर 
10 वर्ष तक के बच्चो को दो चने के बराबर 
१८ वर्ष तक के बच्चो को तीन  चने के बराबर 
१८ वर्ष से अधिक आयु वालो को चार चने के बराबर 
हींग थोड़े से तीन चार चम्मच गुनगुने पानी में घोलकर रात को सोते समय लगातार तीन दिन तक पिलावे सभी पेट के कीड़े मर कर लेट्रिन के साथ बाहर निकल जायेंगे|
बड़े लोगो के पेट में कीड़े होवे तो हप्ते में एक-दो बार २ - ३ टमाटर के शलाद पर काला-नमक व काली मिर्च (ताजा-पीसी हुई) रात्री भोजन के साथ अवश्य लेवे|
ये कब्ज व पेट के कीड़ो की समस्या का रामबाण उपचार है|  *

----------


## mangaldev

*अनेक लोग के शीत काल में कोल्ड-एलर्जी हो जाते है अधिकतर सर्दी की शुरुआत व अंत के समय या तेज शीत लहर चलने पर नाक से पानी टपकाना "नजला जुखाम" से पीड़ित हो जाते है|

*
*सर्दी के शुरू होने से पहले यानी दिवाली के बाद एक ग्राम केसर लाकर उसे खरल में बारी पीस ले, फिर उस पीसी हुई केशर को २००-२५० ग्राम गुलाब जल को काच की शीशी में डालकर उसमे ये डाल दे,* 
*
रोजाना सोते समय* 
*तीन वर्ष से अधिक के बच्चो को आधी चम्मच गिलास दुग्ध में* 
*दस वर्ष से अधिक आयु वाले एक चम्मच गिलास दुग्ध में* 
*वृद्धो को दो चम्मच गिलास दुग्ध में* 
*प्रति रात्रि सोने से पहले गुनगुने दुग्ध में मिलाकर पीवे* 
*केसर मिश्रित गुलाब जल को चम्मच में लेने से पहले शीशी को थोड़ा हिला लेवे|*
*कोल्ड एलर्जी से होने वाली खासी जुखाम नजला नाक टपकना पुरी सर्दी के लिए ख़त्म.....* 
*
(नोट:-तीन  वर्ष से कम आयु के बच्चो के लिए यह नुक्सा वर्जित है अथार्त नही) *

----------


## RANAJI1982

> *अनेक शहरों के पानी के कारण कब्ज की समस्या होती है* *ये कब्ज लगातार बनी रहने से कई प्रकार की गंभी बीमारिया पनप जाती है|**१. पायल्स (बवाशीर) मस्सो की बीमारी* *शीत काल में पंद्रह दिन तक लगातार एक मूली प्रतिदिन दोपहर में अच्छी तरह धोकर चबा चाकर खा लेवे ध्यान रखे| मूली को बिना छिले, बिना काटे,बिना किसी नमक मसाले के, सीधे दातो से चबा चबा कर खाए|   पायल्स (बवाशीर) मस्सो की बीमारी में 95% से अधिक फ़ायदा शर्तिया होगा|* *२. एक अच्छे पक्के हुए अमरूद को शलाद की तरह काट लेवे और उस पर गुडिया शक्कर लगाकर १० दिन लगातार सुबह खाली पेट हो तब खाए, खाली पेट चाय काफी नही पिए, पायल्स (बवाशीर) मस्सो की बीमारी जाती रहेगी|*





> *अनेक शहरों के पानी के कारण कब्ज की समस्या होती है ये कब्ज लगातार बनी रहने से कई प्रकार की गंभीर बीमारिया पनप जाती है|बच्चो और बड़ो के भी पेट में क्रमी (कीड़े)1  वर्ष तक के बच्चो को एक मूग  के बराबर 5 वर्ष तक के बच्चो को एक चने के बराबर 10 वर्ष तक के बच्चो को दो चने के बराबर १८ वर्ष तक के बच्चो को तीन  चने के बराबर १८ वर्ष से अधिक आयु वालो को चार चने के बराबर हींग थोड़े से तीन चार चम्मच गुनगुने पानी में घोलकर रात को सोते समय लगातार तीन दिन तक पिलावे सभी पेट के कीड़े मर कर लेट्रिन के साथ बाहर निकल जायेंगे|बड़े लोगो के पेट में कीड़े होवे तो हप्ते में एक-दो बार २ - ३ टमाटर के शलाद पर काला-नमक व काली मिर्च (ताजा-पीसी हुई) रात्री भोजन के साथ अवश्य लेवे|ये कब्ज व पेट के कीड़ो की समस्या का रामबाण उपचार है|  *





> *अनेक लोग के शीत काल में कोल्ड-एलर्जी हो जाते है अधिकतर सर्दी की शुरुआत व अंत के समय या तेज शीत लहर चलने पर नाक से पानी टपकाना "नजला जुखाम" से पीड़ित हो जाते है|* *सर्दी के शुरू होने से पहले यानी दिवाली के बाद एक ग्राम केसर लाकर उसे खरल में बारी पीस ले, फिर उस पीसी हुई केशर को २००-२५० ग्राम गुलाब जल को काच की शीशी में डालकर उसमे ये डाल दे,* *रोजाना सोते समय* *तीन वर्ष से अधिक के बच्चो को आधी चम्मच गिलास दुग्ध में* *दस वर्ष से अधिक आयु वाले एक चम्मच गिलास दुग्ध में* *वृद्धो को दो चम्मच गिलास दुग्ध में* *प्रति रात्रि सोने से पहले गुनगुने दुग्ध में मिलाकर पीवे* *केसर मिश्रित गुलाब जल को चम्मच में लेने से पहले शीशी को थोड़ा हिला लेवे|**कोल्ड एलर्जी से होने वाली खासी जुखाम नजला नाक टपकना पुरी सर्दी के लिए ख़त्म.....* *(नोट:-तीन  वर्ष से कम आयु के बच्चो के लिए यह नुक्सा वर्जित है अथार्त नही) *


मित्र मंगलदेव जी सूत्र को एक नयी दिशा देने के लिये आपका.............धन्यवाद

----------


## mukeshpipra

> bahut he acha sutar hai  बहुत ही अच्छा


हमारे हाथ और पैर मैं जलन हो रहा है मैं क्या करू जल्दी बताये धन्यवाद

----------


## love.15

दोस्तों सबी के लिए अमृत  हे अलोवेरा  जूस

----------


## RaniSingh111

> दोस्तों सबी के लिए अमृत  हे अलोवेरा  जूस


*अलोविरा(गवार-पाठा, घृतकुमारी)  एक केक्टस-प्रजाती का जगली पौधा है जिसे घर के लान या बड़े घामले में भी आसानी से लगाया जा सकता है लेकिन इसका जूस बाजार में बहुत ही महँगा यानि लगभग ३०० से ५०० रू.लीटर मिलता है|*
*कोई एलोविरा का जूस जो बाजार में बिकता है वेसा जूस बनाने की विधी बता सकता है ताकि घर के लिए जूस बना कर रखा जा सके जैसा पतंजली वाले इत्यादि बना कर महंगे भाव बेचते है| *

----------


## RANAJI1982

> दोस्तों सबी के लिए अमृत  हे अलोवेरा  जूस





> *अलोविरा(गवार-पाठा, घृतकुमारी)  एक केक्टस-प्रजाती का जगली पौधा है जिसे घर के लान या बड़े घामले में भी आसानी से लगाया जा सकता है लेकिन इसका जूस बाजार में बहुत ही महँगा यानि लगभग ३०० से ५०० रू.लीटर मिलता है|*
> *कोई एलोविरा का जूस जो बाजार में बिकता है वेसा जूस बनाने की विधी बता सकता है ताकि घर के लिए जूस बना कर रखा जा सके जैसा पतंजली वाले इत्यादि बना कर महंगे भाव बेचते है| *



आगमन के लिये शुक्रिया मित्रो............

----------


## RANAJI1982

मित्रो आज आपके लिये 

 त्रिफ़ला चूर्ण

घटक - हरड, बहेडा, आँवला प्रत्येक १-१ भाग लेकर सूक्ष्म चूर्ण करके सुरक्षित रख ले !

मात्रा और अनुपान - ३-६ ग्राम गरम जल, दूध के साथ !

गुण और उपयोग - यह चूर्ण उत्तम रसायन एवं मृदु विरेचक है ! इस चूर्ण का प्रयोग करने से प्रमेहरोग, शोथ, पाण्डुरोग नष्ट होते है ! यह चूर्ण अग्निप्रदीपक , कफ़, पित्त, कुष्ठ और वलीपलित नाशक है ! इस चूर्ण को रात मे गरम जल या दूध के साथ सेवन करने से प्रात: दस्त खुलकर होता है !

----------


## Raja44

दिनेश जी सात आठ दिन से मुछोँ वाली जगह से कुछ हिस्से के बाल उड गये एक चने की दाल जितनी जगह से कुछ बतायेँ जल्दी कारगर

----------


## donsplender

एसीडीटी, गैस, कब्ज का रामबाण ईलाज- ग्वारपाठा बाठी
मित्रों आज की लाईफ स्टाल का ईनाम ये तीनों समस्या है । मेरे खयाल से लगभग हर दुसरा व्यक्ति इनमे से किसी न किसी समस्या से परेशान है । अजमाया हुआ 100 प्रतिशत कामयाब इलाज प्रस्तुत है - ग्वार पाठे की 7-8 इंच लंबी फांक काट ले । बअ उसमें खड़ा चिरा लगा के दो फाड़ कर लें । एक साफ कटोरे में चाकु से खुरच के ग्वारपाठे का गुदा निकाल लें । अब उसमें दो छोटी बाटी बनाने लायक गेहुं का मोटा आटा मीला कर गुंथ ले । अब इस गुंथे हुऐ आटे की दो बाटी या मोटी रोटी बना के मंदी आंच पर सेक ले और खाये । ऐसा कम से कम 15 दिन अवश्य करे । खाने में ये थोड़ि कडवी लगेगी । पुरानी से पुरानी कब्जी, गैस, एसीडीटी बिल्कुल रफादफा हो जायेगी । एक बार अवश्य करें । पहले दिन से ही चमत्कार दिखने लग जायेगा । मेरा दावा है कि इसके बाद 9-10 गमले ग्वार पाठे के अपने घर में जरूर लगा लेंगे । बाटी के लिए बाजार का ज्यूस प्रयोग न करें ।

----------


## devvrat

*असगंधा, अजमोद, वच, कूठ, त्रिकुटा, सोफ़, ब्राह्मी के बीज और सेंधा नमक इन सबका सामान चूर्ण सामान मात्रा में मिला कर एक मलमल के कपडे से छान ले और उसे काच की शीशी में भर ले इस चूर्ण व वच के चूर्ण को छ: छ: मासे लेकर सुबह श्याम गाय के शुद्ध घी में मिला लार चाते और गुनगुना गाय का एक गिलास दुग्ध पिए| यह नुक्सा आपकी स्मरण शक्ति में अभूतपूर्व वर्द्धी करेगा|* 
*अधिक दिमाकी काम करने वाले और विधार्थियों के लिए गुणकारी है|
*
"ये नुक्सा प्रसिद्द आयुर्वेदिक पुस्तक रस रत्न समुच्चय से लिया गया है"

----------


## devvrat

*एक तोला मुलेठी(मुलेष्ठी) का चूर्ण एक चमच शहद में मिला कर प्रतिदिन सुबह खाली पेट में के दोरान चाट लेवे और एक गिलास गाय का गुनगुना दुग्ध पीवे|* 
*ये नुक्सा पुरुषो की योन ग्रंथियों की कमजोरी को दूर कर उन्हें वीर्य-वान व समता-वान बना देता है| 
*"ये नुक्सा प्रसिद्द आयुर्वेदिक पुस्तक रस रत्न समुच्चय से लिया गया है

----------


## devvrat

*अगर आपको बीपी हाई रहता है तो सफ़ेद प्याज का रस दो चम्मच व शहद दो चम्मच मिलाकर सुबह खाली पेट, चाट ले इसके बाद गाय का गुनगुना मलाई हटाया हुआ दुग्ध पिए, (परहेज नमक लाल मिर्च का उपयोग कम करे व गर्म मसाले का उपयोग नही करे) कुच्छ ही दिन में बीपी कंट्रोल होने लगेगा|*

----------


## Udaas

भूख लगने के लिए कोई घरेलू कारगर उपाय बतायें।

----------


## RANAJI1982

> दिनेश जी सात आठ दिन से मुछोँ वाली जगह से कुछ हिस्से के बाल उड गये एक चने की दाल जितनी जगह से कुछ बतायेँ जल्दी कारगर



मित्र देरी के लिये माफ़ करे ! आप ऎसा करे पंसारी की दुकान से ५ रूपये की बालछड ले आये, यह एक तरह की घास जैसी दवाई होती है ! उसे २०० ग्राम सरसो के तेल मे डाल कर तब तक पकाये जब तक बालछड की राख न हो जाये ! ठंडा होने पर किसी शीशी मे रख ले ! जहाँ से बाल उड गये है वहाँ पर इसकी मालिश करे..............

----------


## RANAJI1982

> एसीडीटी, गैस, कब्ज का रामबाण ईलाज- ग्वारपाठा बाठी
> मित्रों आज की लाईफ स्टाल का ईनाम ये तीनों समस्या है । मेरे खयाल से लगभग हर दुसरा व्यक्ति इनमे से किसी न किसी समस्या से परेशान है । अजमाया हुआ 100 प्रतिशत कामयाब इलाज प्रस्तुत है - ग्वार पाठे की 7-8 इंच लंबी फांक काट ले । बअ उसमें खड़ा चिरा लगा के दो फाड़ कर लें । एक साफ कटोरे में चाकु से खुरच के ग्वारपाठे का गुदा निकाल लें । अब उसमें दो छोटी बाटी बनाने लायक गेहुं का मोटा आटा मीला कर गुंथ ले । अब इस गुंथे हुऐ आटे की दो बाटी या मोटी रोटी बना के मंदी आंच पर सेक ले और खाये । ऐसा कम से कम 15 दिन अवश्य करे । खाने में ये थोड़ि कडवी लगेगी । पुरानी से पुरानी कब्जी, गैस, एसीडीटी बिल्कुल रफादफा हो जायेगी । एक बार अवश्य करें । पहले दिन से ही चमत्कार दिखने लग जायेगा । मेरा दावा है कि इसके बाद 9-10 गमले ग्वार पाठे के अपने घर में जरूर लगा लेंगे । बाटी के लिए बाजार का ज्यूस प्रयोग न करें ।





> *असगंधा, अजमोद, वच, कूठ, त्रिकुटा, सोफ़, ब्राह्मी के बीज और सेंधा नमक इन सबका सामान चूर्ण सामान मात्रा में मिला कर एक मलमल के कपडे से छान ले और उसे काच की शीशी में भर ले इस चूर्ण व वच के चूर्ण को छ: छ: मासे लेकर सुबह श्याम गाय के शुद्ध घी में मिला लार चाते और गुनगुना गाय का एक गिलास दुग्ध पिए| यह नुक्सा आपकी स्मरण शक्ति में अभूतपूर्व वर्द्धी करेगा|* 
> *अधिक दिमाकी काम करने वाले और विधार्थियों के लिए गुणकारी है|
> *
> "ये नुक्सा प्रसिद्द आयुर्वेदिक पुस्तक रस रत्न समुच्चय से लिया गया है"





> *एक तोला मुलेठी(मुलेष्ठी) का चूर्ण एक चमच शहद में मिला कर प्रतिदिन सुबह खाली पेट में के दोरान चाट लेवे और एक गिलास गाय का गुनगुना दुग्ध पीवे|* 
> *ये नुक्सा पुरुषो की योन ग्रंथियों की कमजोरी को दूर कर उन्हें वीर्य-वान व समता-वान बना देता है| 
> *"ये नुक्सा प्रसिद्द आयुर्वेदिक पुस्तक रस रत्न समुच्चय से लिया गया है





> *अगर आपको बीपी हाई रहता है तो सफ़ेद प्याज का रस दो चम्मच व शहद दो चम्मच मिलाकर सुबह खाली पेट, चाट ले इसके बाद गाय का गुनगुना मलाई हटाया हुआ दुग्ध पिए, (परहेज नमक लाल मिर्च का उपयोग कम करे व गर्म मसाले का उपयोग नही करे) कुच्छ ही दिन में बीपी कंट्रोल होने लगेगा|*



सूत्र आगमन व सहयोग के लिये शुक्रिया मित्रो...................

----------


## RANAJI1982

हिंग्वष्टक चूर्ण



घटक - सोंठ, मिर्च, पीपल, अजवाइन, सेंधा नमक, सफ़ेद जीरा, काला जीरा प्रत्येक १००-१०० ग्राम, हींग ( घी मे भुनी हुई ) १२ ग्राम लेकर महीन चूर्ण कर ले !

मात्रा और अनुपान - ३ ग्राम जल या घी के साथ !

गुण और उपयोग - इस चूर्ण को भोजन के समय प्रथम ग्रास मे घी मिलाकर खाने से अग्नि शांत होती है ! पेट मे गैस बनना, खट्टी डकारे आना, भूख न लगना, अजीर्ण आदि की यह उत्तम दवा है !

----------


## munnuji11

> हिंग्वष्टक चूर्ण
> 
> 
> 
> घटक - सोंठ, मिर्च, पीपल, अजवाइन, सेंधा नमक, सफ़ेद जीरा, काला जीरा प्रत्येक १००-१०० ग्राम, हींग ( घी मे भुनी हुई ) १२ ग्राम लेकर महीन चूर्ण कर ले !
> 
> मात्रा और अनुपान - ३ ग्राम जल या घी के साथ !
> 
> गुण और उपयोग - इस चूर्ण को भोजन के समय प्रथम ग्रास मे घी मिलाकर खाने से अग्नि शांत होती है ! पेट मे गैस बनना, खट्टी डकारे आना, भूख न लगना, अजीर्ण आदि की यह उत्तम दवा है !


सत्यवचन मित्र, यह हमारे परिवार का आजमाया हुआ है …………… शतप्रतिशत खरा …………।

----------


## RANAJI1982

> सत्यवचन मित्र, यह हमारे परिवार का आजमाया हुआ है …………… शतप्रतिशत खरा …………।


मित्र सूत्र पर आने व उत्साहवर्धन हेतू आपका ...........धन्यवाद

----------


## RANAJI1982

सितोपलादि चूर्ण

घटक - मिस्री या चीनी १६० ग्राम, वंशलोचन ८० ग्राम, पिप्पली ४० ग्राम,छोटी इलायची २० ग्राम, दालचीनी १० ग्राम सबको कूटछान कर चूर्ण बना ले !

मात्रा और अनुपान - १ से ३ ग्राम प्रात:-सायं मधु या घी के साथ!

गुण और उपयोग - सभी प्रकार के कास, श्वास, क्षय, राजयक्ष्मा,मुँह से खून गिरना, 
साथ-साथ थोडा ज्वर रहना, जुकामआदि मे इस चूर्ण से बहुत लाभ होता है !

----------


## guruji

> सितोपलादि चूर्ण
> 
> घटक - मिस्री या चीनी १६० ग्राम, वंशलोचन ८० ग्राम, पिप्पली ४० ग्राम,छोटी इलायची २० ग्राम, दालचीनी १० ग्राम सबको कूटछान कर चूर्ण बना ले !
> 
> मात्रा और अनुपान - १ से ३ ग्राम प्रात:-सायं मधु या घी के साथ!
> 
> गुण और उपयोग - सभी प्रकार के कास, श्वास, क्षय, राजयक्ष्मा,मुँह से खून गिरना, 
> साथ-साथ थोडा ज्वर रहना, जुकामआदि मे इस चूर्ण से बहुत लाभ होता है !


इसमें एक स्पष्टीकरण चाहूँगा !
मेरे विचार में बीस ग्राम छोटी इलायची के स्थान पर छोटी इलायची के बीज होना चाहिए।
इस विषय में अन्य जानकार सदस्य भी अपनी राय दें।
साथ ही विशेष ध्यान देने योग्य बात यह है कि यह चूर्ण बहुत महीन पीसना होगा और कपड़े में छानना होगा।

----------


## Kamal Ji

> इसमें एक स्पष्टीकरण चाहूँगा !
> मेरे विचार में बीस ग्राम छोटी इलायची के स्थान पर छोटी इलायची के बीज होना चाहिए।
> इस विषय में अन्य जानकार सदस्य भी अपनी राय दें।
> साथ ही विशेष ध्यान देने योग्य बात यह है कि यह चूर्ण बहुत महीन पीसना होगा और कपड़े में छानना होगा।


मेरी ध्रष्टता क्षमा  करें........
बाज़ार में बना बनाया मिल ही जाता है, किसी अच्छी कम्पनी का... वैद्यनाथ या झंडू  आदि का भी ले सकते हैं .
इस से काफी दुष्कर कार्यों की भी निवृति मिल जायेगी .... कौन इतना झंझट करे सामान लाये मात्रा कितनी कितनी होनी चाहिए ... फिर पीसना और कपड छाँन ( पाउडर जैसा महीन ) अरे बाप रे इतने सारे क्लिष्ट कार्य....
अमा यार बाज़ार से मंगवा लो न....

----------


## Kamal Ji

> *अलोविरा(गवार-पाठा, घृतकुमारी)  एक केक्टस-प्रजाती का जगली पौधा है जिसे घर के लान या बड़े घामले में भी आसानी से लगाया जा सकता है लेकिन इसका जूस बाजार में बहुत ही महँगा यानि लगभग ३०० से ५०० रू.लीटर मिलता है|*
> *कोई एलोविरा का जूस जो बाजार में बिकता है वेसा जूस बनाने की विधी बता सकता है ताकि घर के लिए जूस बना कर रखा जा सके जैसा पतंजली वाले इत्यादि बना कर महंगे भाव बेचते है| *


अल्वेरा, ग्वार पाठा, घ्र्त्कुमारी और कवार गंदल यह सब एक पोधे के प्र्याय्वाची शब्द हैं...
यह एक जंगली पोधा होता है घरों में अक्सर लोग इसे लगा लेते है. अब बात है इसके जूस की......
जिन जिन सदस्यों को इस पोधे गुणों को पता है या पोधे के बारे में पता है अच्छी बात है 

जिन को इस पोधे के रूप के बारे में नही पता उन सदस्यों के लिए.....

यह पोधा गमले में ही लग जाता आप चित्र में भी देख सकते हैं . इस पोधे के जड़ वाली तरफ से 
४-६ इंच को काट कर इसको छेल कर इसको आप खा व इसका जूस निकाल कर पी सकते हैं.

बाकी जो इसका हिस्सा रह जाता है आप उसे उसके अंदर की तरफ से मध्यम में काट कर 
आप अपने पूरे  चेहरे पर मले/ घिसें नतीजा.... ब्यूटी पार्लर वालों की छुट्टी.

मजाक नही है... कर के देखें यह आजमाया हुआ है, आप सब के लाभार्थ लिख गया है.

----------


## Kamal Ji

मैंने पहले कियीं नही इस सूत्र पर आया..... धन्यवाद मित्र ऐसे गुणों को सामने लाने के लिए...... कमल जी.

----------


## Kamal Ji

*त्वचा के लिए आयुर्वेद के नुस्खे*त्वचा की देखभाल के लिए लोग  क्या-क्या नही करतें। मेकअप करने से लेकर सर्जरी आदि सब कुछ करवा लेते हैं,  लेकिन क्या आप जानते है त्वचा के लिए आयुर्वेद को अपनाना भी फायदेमंद  है।  आयुर्वेद के नुस्खो को अपनाकर आप अपनी त्वचा को मुलायम और आकर्षक बना सकते  है। इसके अलावा में त्वचा में सुदंर निखार लाने के लिए आप चंदन और हल्दी  का भी इस्तेमाल कर सकते है। त्वचा के लिए जाने आयुर्वेद के नुस्खे।

*आयुर्वेद: त्वचा के प्रकार:*
त्वचा पर इन आयुर्वेद के नुस्खो को अपनाने से पहले हमे यह ज्ञात होना चाहिए  की हमारी त्वचा कैसी है। तभी आप इन आयुर्वेद के नुस्खो का सही लाभ उठा  पाएंगे।
आयुर्वेद मे त्वचा के तीन प्रकार माने जाते है। जिनमें वात, पित्त और कफ है।
ऽ    वात त्वचा मतलब जिस त्वचा में वात की अधिकता पाई जाएं। इसमें त्वचा  रूखी सी हो जाती है। ठंड के समय त्वचा में झुरिंया पड़ जाती है और उर्म के  साथ ढलती जाती है।
ऽ    पित्त त्वचा यानी जिसमें त्वचा में लाल चकते पड़ते है जैसे मुहासे पड़ना  और जल्दी-जल्दी सनबर्न होना।    यह त्वचा बहुत ही संवेदनशील होती है। यह  बहुत मुलायम तो होती है लेकिन इसमे हल्कापन और गर्माहट होती है। इस तरह की  त्वचा पर रेशेज और एक्ने की समस्या अधिक होती है।
ऽ    कफ त्वचा जिसमें कफ की मात्रा अधिक होती है। ऐसी त्वचा बहुत ही तैलीय,  मोटी खाल और ठंडापन लिए होती है। ऐसी त्वचा मुलायम तो होती है, परंतु उसमे  भारीपन बरकरार रहता है। इस प्रकार की त्वचा में गंदगी अधिक जमा होने की  संभावना पाई जाती है।


*आयुर्वेद में इन त्वचा के उपाय:*
ऽ    वात: इस तरह की त्वचा को पौष्टिकता देने के लिए आयुर्वेदिक जड़ीबूटिया  और आयुर्वेदिक तेल के मिश्रण से मसाज करनी चाहिए। इस मसाज से त्वचा में नमी  रहेगी और और रूखापन दूर रहेंगा। इसके अलावा आपको भरपूर नींद भी लेनी  चाहिए।
ऽ    पित्त: यह त्वचा पीली और संवेदनशील होने से सूरज की किरणो से काफी  प्रभाव पड़ता है। ऐसी त्वचा के लिए कूलिंग और पौष्टिकता देने की जरूरत है।  ये दोनो ही चीजे आयुर्वेद में टेªनिंग ट्रीटमैंट और थैरेपी के दौरान ही दी  जा सकती है।
ऽ    कफ: इस त्वचा की देखभाल के लिए विषैले तत्वों को त्वचा से दूर करना  पड़ता है। इन विषैले प्रदार्थाे से त्वचा की चमक कम हो जाती है। इस त्वचा को  अंदर और बाहर दोनो तरफ से साफ रखनी चाहिए और व्यायाम करते रहना चाहिए।  आयुर्वेद से जूड़ी जड़ीबूटियो का प्रयोग करना चाहिए और समय-समय पर मुंह को  अच्छी तरह धोते रहना चाहिए।

----------


## RANAJI1982

> अल्वेरा, ग्वार पाठा, घ्र्त्कुमारी और कवार गंदल यह सब एक पोधे के प्र्याय्वाची शब्द हैं...
> यह एक जंगली पोधा होता है घरों में अक्सर लोग इसे लगा लेते है. अब बात है इसके जूस की......
> जिन जिन सदस्यों को इस पोधे गुणों को पता है या पोधे के बारे में पता है अच्छी बात है 
> 
> जिन को इस पोधे के रूप के बारे में नही पता उन सदस्यों के लिए.....
> 
> यह पोधा गमले में ही लग जाता आप चित्र में भी देख सकते हैं . इस पोधे के जड़ वाली तरफ से 
> ४-६ इंच को काट कर इसको छेल कर इसको आप खा व इसका जूस निकाल कर पी सकते हैं.
> 
> ...



मित्रो मान्यवर जी ने बिल्कुल ठीक व्याख्या की है ! इसका लाभ उठाये.........धन्यवाद

----------


## RANAJI1982

> मैंने पहले कियीं नही इस सूत्र पर आया..... धन्यवाद मित्र ऐसे गुणों को सामने लाने के लिए...... कमल जी.





> *त्वचा के लिए आयुर्वेद के नुस्खे*
> 
> 
> 
> त्वचा की देखभाल के लिए लोग  क्या-क्या नही करतें। मेकअप करने से लेकर सर्जरी आदि सब कुछ करवा लेते हैं,  लेकिन क्या आप जानते है त्वचा के लिए आयुर्वेद को अपनाना भी फायदेमंद  है।  आयुर्वेद के नुस्खो को अपनाकर आप अपनी त्वचा को मुलायम और आकर्षक बना सकते  है। इसके अलावा में त्वचा में सुदंर निखार लाने के लिए आप चंदन और हल्दी  का भी इस्तेमाल कर सकते है। त्वचा के लिए जाने आयुर्वेद के नुस्खे।
> 
> *आयुर्वेद: त्वचा के प्रकार:*
> त्वचा पर इन आयुर्वेद के नुस्खो को अपनाने से पहले हमे यह ज्ञात होना चाहिए  की हमारी त्वचा कैसी है। तभी आप इन आयुर्वेद के नुस्खो का सही लाभ उठा  पाएंगे।
> आयुर्वेद मे त्वचा के तीन प्रकार माने जाते है। जिनमें वात, पित्त और कफ है।
> ...



मित्र सूत्र पर आकर उत्साह बढाने के लिये आपका हार्दिक......... धन्यवाद

----------


## RANAJI1982

मरीच्यादि चूर्ण

घटक - काली मिर्च का महीन चूर्ण तथा बराबर मात्रा मे चीनी या मिस्री मिलाकर रख ले !मात्रा और अनुपान - १ से २ ग्राम, सुबह शाम शहद से !

गुण और उपयोग - इस चूर्ण के सेवन से खाँसी और श्वास रोग दूर होते है ! जब खाँसी या श्वास का दौरा मालूम पडे,  सूखा चूर्ण ही मुँह मे डालने से दौरा रूक जाता है ! इसके सेवन से आवाज भी साफ़ और मधुर होती है !

----------


## jeet6162

> यहां पर आपको आयुर्वेद के 100 % कामयाब नुस्खे मिलगे किसी भी तरह के के फ़ोडा फ़ुंसी व बालतोड के लिए एक आसान तरीका ( थोडी सी पीपल की कोपल व थोडी सी तुलसी की पत्ती दोनो की चटनी बनाकर आवश्यक जगह पर प्रयोग करे) दोबारा उस जगह ये परेशानी कभी नही होगी /  अगर उचित लगे तो प्रतिक्रिया जरूर दे ! ...........धन्यवाद


लाजवाब सुत्र है 
ऐसा लगता है की जैसे आर्युवेद हमारे धर मे ही आ गया है 
हमारी तरफ़ से ++

----------


## sonu367

उत्तम :clap:

----------


## S SUNDER

देशी यानि आयुर्वेद , स्वास्थ्य के लिए उत्तम जानकारी 

:clap::clap::clap:

----------


## ati69

apk sutra aayurved k ramband nusk k liye shukriya..bahut hi laabhdayak sutra hai mitra..kripa kar k meri pareshani bhi dur kijiye..me jab bhi hastmaithun ya gf k sath sex karta hu to mere ling k upari bhag me sex k baad dard hota hai..jyada sex ya jyada hasthmaithun nahi kar pata hu..mujhe kuch din ling ko aaram dena padta hai fir sex kar pata hu..maine dermatologist doc ko bhi dikhaya unhe bhi nahi sumjha dard q hota hai.. koi infection nahi hai meri sab report neg aayi hai.. plz mujhe iska illaz bataye ki dard q hota hai ling me...
ek baar maine rough masterburation kiya tha tabse dard ho raha hai..

----------


## anando

dyanyawad ap ke prayaske liye.  krapya aur adhik gyan dete rahe.
krapya, TINITUSS - kan main awaj hoti rahti hai - iska ilaz likhe

----------


## Kamal Ji

> यहां पर आपको आयुर्वेद के 100 % कामयाब नुस्खे मिलगे किसी भी तरह के के फ़ोडा फ़ुंसी व बालतोड के लिए एक आसान तरीका ( थोडी सी पीपल की कोपल व थोडी सी तुलसी की पत्ती दोनो की चटनी बनाकर आवश्यक जगह पर प्रयोग करे) दोबारा उस जगह ये परेशानी कभी नही होगी /  अगर उचित लगे तो प्रतिक्रिया जरूर दे ! ...........धन्यवाद


गेहूं के आटे का छान को पानी से भिगो कर उसी जगह लगा कर पट्टी बाँध दो, 
सूजन आने पर भी यह क्रिया दो तीन दिन दोहराते रहो . 
पट्टी के सूखने पर पानी का छिडकाव अवश्य करें.
यह आजमायी हुयी बात है.

----------


## anando

karpya TINITUSS ka ILAZ BATAYE

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

क्रपया सरदर्द के लिए कोई अच्छा सा उपचार बताये जनाब <<<<<<

----------


## RANAJI1982

> क्रपया सरदर्द के लिए कोई अच्छा सा उपचार बताये जनाब <<<<<<




कवि साहब आप अगर सरदर्द से बचना चाहते है ! तो चन्दन का लेप लगाना शुरू कर दे !

वैसे एक कहावत भी है ! चन्दन मिटाता है सरदर्द ! पर उसे घिस कर लगाना है खुद एक सरदर्द

----------


## RANAJI1982

> लाजवाब सुत्र है 
> ऐसा लगता है की जैसे आर्युवेद हमारे धर मे ही आ गया है 
> हमारी तरफ़ से ++





> उत्तम :clap:





> देशी यानि आयुर्वेद , स्वास्थ्य के लिए उत्तम जानकारी 
> 
> :clap::clap::clap:




आप सभी का सूत्र पर हार्दिक स्वागत है मित्रो................

----------


## RANAJI1982

> apk sutra aayurved k ramband nusk k liye shukriya..bahut hi laabhdayak sutra hai mitra..kripa kar k meri pareshani bhi dur kijiye..me jab bhi hastmaithun ya gf k sath sex karta hu to mere ling k upari bhag me sex k baad dard hota hai..jyada sex ya jyada hasthmaithun nahi kar pata hu..mujhe kuch din ling ko aaram dena padta hai fir sex kar pata hu..maine dermatologist doc ko bhi dikhaya unhe bhi nahi sumjha dard q hota hai.. koi infection nahi hai meri sab report neg aayi hai.. plz mujhe iska illaz bataye ki dard q hota hai ling me...
> ek baar maine rough masterburation kiya tha tabse dard ho raha hai..



मित्र ऐसा इसलिये होता है क्योकि आपके लिंग की नसो मे अत्यधिक तनाव आ जाता होगा या फ़िर कोई नस अत्यधिक दबाव के कारण दब गई है, जो तनाव आने पर दर्द पैदा करती है ! आप ऎसा करे या तो आप पान का पत्ता बाँधे या फ़िर अरँडी के पत्ते पर हल्का सरसो का तेल लगाकर बाँध जरूर लाभ मिलेगा

----------


## RANAJI1982

> गेहूं के आटे का छान को पानी से भिगो कर उसी जगह लगा कर पट्टी बाँध दो, 
> सूजन आने पर भी यह क्रिया दो तीन दिन दोहराते रहो . 
> पट्टी के सूखने पर पानी का छिडकाव अवश्य करें.
> यह आजमायी हुयी बात है.



सूत्र की शोभा बढाने के लिये शुक्रिया कमल भाई जी ...............


पर अगर इसमे थोडा नमक हल्दी और सरसो का तेल मिला कर इसे थोडा सा गर्म कर के बाँधे तो इसका असर कई गुना बढ जायेगा

----------


## RANAJI1982

> dyanyawad ap ke prayaske liye.  krapya aur adhik gyan dete rahe.
> krapya, TINITUSS - kan main awaj hoti rahti hai - iska ilaz likhe





> karpya TINITUSS ka ILAZ BATAYE



मित्र अभी इसका कोई इलाज मुझे सुझायी नही दे रहा है ! जल्द ही बता दूँगा

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

> कवि साहब आप अगर सरदर्द से बचना चाहते है ! तो चन्दन का लेप लगाना शुरू कर दे !
> 
> वैसे एक कहावत भी है ! चन्दन मिटाता है सरदर्द ! पर उसे घिस कर लगाना है खुद एक सरदर्द


हो हो हो हो फिलहाल तो आपके एस चुटकले से मेरा सरदर्द दूर हो गया है जनाब <<<<<<

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

जनाब कोइ सस्ती और भयंकर बाजीकारक ओषधी बताएं <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## anando

> मित्र अभी इसका कोई इलाज मुझे सुझायी नही दे रहा है ! जल्द ही बता दूँगा


dhanyawad dhanyawad

----------


## itsmine

मित्र क्या असमय और उम्र से पहले सफ़ेद हो रहे बालों को कला करने का कोई उपाय है ?

----------


## Kamal Ji

> सूत्र की शोभा बढाने के लिये शुक्रिया कमल भाई जी ...............
> 
> 
> पर अगर इसमे थोडा नमक हल्दी और सरसो का तेल मिला कर इसे थोडा सा गर्म कर के बाँधे तो इसका असर कई गुना बढ जायेगा


पता न होने के कारण, यह नही परखा गया था. 
परमात्मा ऐसा न करे ......किसी सज्जन को अथवा स्वयम को ऐसी जरूरत होने पर इस बात पर अवश्य अमल में लाया जाएगा.

----------


## Kamal Ji

> मित्र क्या असमय और उम्र से पहले सफ़ेद हो रहे बालों को कला करने का कोई उपाय है ?


मेरा बेटा किसी सज्जन के द्वारा दी गयी एक औषधि लगा रहा है.
 मुझे उसमे तानिक् भी बालों के आने का पता चलता है,
 तो मैं इसी सूत्र के माद्ध्यम से आप सब के समक्ष अवश्य रखूंगा.

----------


## Kamal Ji

> जनाब कोइ सस्ती और भयंकर *बाजीकारक* ओषधी बताएं <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


बाजीकारक ....... अर्थात? कृपया स्पष्ट करें.

----------


## Kamal Ji

> कवि साहब आप अगर सरदर्द से बचना चाहते है ! तो चन्दन का लेप लगाना शुरू कर दे !
> 
> वैसे एक कहावत भी है ! चन्दन मिटाता है सरदर्द ! पर उसे घिस कर लगाना है खुद एक सरदर्द


जो बात मैं अब लिखने जा रहा हूँ कृपया इसेम्जाक में मत लें.

शाम के समय सूर्य ढलने पर दरवाज़े की ओट में सूर्य को देखते हुए और चिढाते हुए आप जलेबी खाएं.
दूसरा..... आप शाम को एक पाँव गर्म दूध में जलेबी डाल कर/मिला कर धीरे धीरे खाएं.

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

> बाजीकारक ....... अर्थात? कृपया स्पष्ट करें.


जनाब <<<<<<<<<<<< बाजीकारक का मतलब घोड़े जैसी शक्ति वाली औषधी से है

----------


## Kamal Ji

> जनाब <<<<<<<<<<<< बाजीकारक का मतलब घोड़े जैसी शक्ति वाली औषधी से है


कृपया पम करें........

----------


## lalitji

क्यों जी इसमें  पम वाली क्या बात है जी?? कवि साहब ने व्यावहारिक बात पूँछी है!

----------


## lalitji

हॉर्स पॉवर तो हर जगह मशहूर है जी

----------


## alymax

thoda sa hame bhi dijia

----------


## lalitji

> thoda sa hame bhi dijia


थोडा  सा क्यों  आप पूरा  लीजिये! हमारे सर पूरे दिलदार है और दिल खोल  के देते है जी! बस आप को झोली बड़ी होनी चाहिए! इन्होने पता नहीं कितनो के घोड़े दौडाए है!

----------


## Kamal Ji

> थोडा  सा क्यों  आप पूरा  लीजिये! हमारे सर पूरे दिलदार है और दिल खोल  के देते है जी! बस आप को झोली बड़ी होनी चाहिए! इन्होने पता नहीं कितनो के घोड़े दौडाए है!


बहुत अच्छे जा रहे हो मान्यवर.......

----------


## Kamal Ji

> thoda sa hame bhi dijia


आप भी पम करें.

----------


## Kamal Ji

> क्यों जी इसमें  पम वाली क्या बात है जी?? कवि साहब ने व्यावहारिक बात पूँछी है!


अच्छा जी चलो आप दो चार पम भी करोगे  तो तब भी आपको नही बतायेंगे, चुपके से  से घर ही दे जायेंगे.

----------


## arihant_noida

इस शानदार सूत्र के लिए आपको हार्दिक बँधाई.. आपका ये सूत्र गागर में सागर है..बहुत बहुत आभार

----------


## Suraj Srj

sr myrI amR 23 swl hY, AOr myry mU`h my dwVI nhI Aw rhI koe smwDwn bqwXy[

----------


## Kamal Ji

किसी कारण से मुंह में दवाई नही आ रही तो यार डाक्टर से  इंजेक्शन लग वाले.

----------


## lalitji

> sr myrI amR 23 swl hY, AOr myry mU`h my dwVI nhI Aw rhI koe smwDwn bqwXy[


ये क्या बला  है जी

----------


## Kamal Ji

> ये क्या बला  है जी


गोयल साहब जी इसका जवाब दे दिया गया है जी.....

----------


## Suraj Srj

इंजेक्शन hI eskw elwj hY[

----------


## Kamal Ji

> इंजेक्शन hI eskw elwj hY[


आप मुंह से दवा ले/खा नही सकते तब क्षण ही काम करेगा .
अप अपनी इस् स्मस्या को भी डाक्टर से भी कहे.
शुद्ध लिख्र्ने का कष्ट करें.

----------


## loolugupta

gyanvardhak sutra hai

----------


## Kamal Ji

> doston .... election me jor jor se bolane ke karan awaz baith gai hai..... doctor ke anusar vocal chord me jor se bolane ke karan ek chota sa dana ban gaya hai aur operation kar ke nikalana padega. 
> 
> kya ayurved me iske liye kuch hai....


आप नमक के गरारे गुन गुने पानी के साथ दिन में तीन चार बार करें.
कुलंजन ( किसी बड़े अच्छे पंसारी की दूकान से मिल जायेगी ) शायद यह पान की जड़ होती है, हलकी सी कसैली सी होती है इसके एक आधे इंच के टुकड़े को मुंह में डाल कर चूसते रहें.
इसी तरह मुलट्ठी भी चूस सकते हैं..आपको आराम मिलेगा ओपरेशन की नौबत नही आएगी.
ठंडा खट्टा खाने से पत्थ्य रखें.

----------


## Kamal Ji

> doston .... election me jor jor se bolane ke karan awaz baith gai hai..... doctor ke anusar vocal chord me jor se bolane ke karan ek chota sa dana ban gaya hai aur operation kar ke nikalana padega. 
> 
> kya ayurved me iske liye kuch hai....


शायद जीवन में आपने पहली बार इतने जोर से बोला था.

रामलीला में अभिनय करने से हर साल रिहर्सल के दिनों से लेकर अंतिम दिन तक लगातार अत्याधिक उच्च स्वर में चिल्लाने से और आपके जैसे कार्य करने से यह बाधा आ जाती है . 
अनुभवी डाक्टर ने जो दवा लिखी है उतने तक ही रहें, नीम हकीम से ( झोला छाप ) परहेज़ रखें.

----------


## Kamal Ji

मित्र उतरा खंडी जी धन्यवाद आपने उपरोक्त पोस्ट्स को पढ़ा और सराहा. 
आप कृपया भूले से भी ओपरेशन न कराएं. 
मेरी यह बात मान के लिए आप बाध्य नही हैं, 
पर मैं आपसे मात्र चार दिन के लिए आग्रह अवश्य करूंगा. 
आप आपरेशन करवाने से बचे. मैंने जो दवा और गरारे करने के लिए कहा है वह एरा अपना अनुभव है. 
जो अब भी रामलीला के दिनों में नये आये कलाकारों से कहता हूँ,
 वह भी लाभान्वित होते है.
और ठाकुर जी की कृपासे आप भी लाभान्वित अवश्य होंगे. 
इस में तनिक मात्र भी संदेह न करें.

----------


## anando

kya aap TINITUS - kan bajne ka koi ilaz bata sakte hai

----------


## Raja44

भाईयों ये सूत्र अगर जारी है तो कोई नव प्रसूता के दुध ना आने का इलाज बतायें मेहरबानी होगी...

----------


## donsplender

> भाईयों ये सूत्र अगर जारी है तो कोई नव प्रसूता के दुध ना आने का इलाज बतायें मेहरबानी होगी...


मित्र नव प्रसुता के दूध ना आना तो समझ में नहीं आया हां कम आ सकता है !
अगर बिल्कुल ना आ रहा हो तो फिर डाक्अर ही बता सकता है !
... और कम आ रहा हो तो उसका उपाय बता रहा हूं—


बाजार से शतावरी चूर्ण आयुर्वेदिक मेडिकल स्टोर से ले आये ।
प्रात: डेढ़ से दो चाय चम्मच चूर्ण एक ग्लास दूध के साथ उबाले और पिला दे ! यही खुराक प्रात:—सायं दोनो टाईम रोज दे । इससे धिरे—धिरे प्रसुता के दूध की मात्रा बढने लगेगी ! पूर्णत: अजमाया हुआ है । कोई संकोच ना करे ! कोई साईड इफेक्ट नही होता है । किसी और रिजन से दूध ना भी बढा तो भी ये प्रसुता के लिए पोष्टीक है ।

----------


## Kamal Ji

Prsuutaa ko kahen ki vah apne stn ke chuchuk ( Nippals ) ke chhedon ko zor se dbaa kar usme se keel nikaale, 
Agr keel nikl chuke hon to dal me ghee ke saath achchi maatraa me jeere ka tdkaa lgaa kr khaaye.

Is ke saath aap desi ghee ke  teen chmmach ko garm karke isme svaa so graam gud ar itnaa hi pani milaa kar ek pest achchi trh grm karke itnaa hi jeeraa milaa den aur prsuutaa ko khaane ko den thndaa n kren.

Is par bhi kaam n bne to kisi yogy doctor se smpark kren.

----------


## Yatuswami

अदभुत  
धन्यवाद।

----------


## anando

bhai
tinituss ka koi ilaz

----------


## sajidkhan11

आप ये  बता दो  की वो कोण सी   औषधि   हे  जिस  से  वीर्य  पात  जल्दी  नहीं  होता  हे    मतलब  की  संभोग  समय  5- 10  मिनिट   चले

----------


## sajidkhan11

मतलब  ये  की    आप बता  ओ  की  वो  कोण  सी  औषधि  हे  जिस  से  कोई  भी इस्तेमाल  करे  तो  जल्दी वीर्य  गिरने  की समस्या  समाप्त  हो

----------


## mangaldev

> आप ये  बता दो  की वो कोण सी   औषधि   हे  जिस  से  वीर्य  पात  जल्दी  नहीं  होता  हे    मतलब  की  संभोग  समय  5- 10  मिनिट   चले


कोई विशेष औषधि खाने की जरूरत नही है केवल सम्भोग के दोरान अपने मनमष्तिक पर नियंतरण रख कर 10 से 30 मिनिट तक सम्भोग किया जा सकता है। यदि प्रथम बार में वीर्य स्खलन जल्द हो जाये तो उसके बाद एक गिलास गुनगुना दुग़्ध पी ले फिर 10 मिनिट आराम के बाद फोर्प्ले शुरु करे। ये द्वितीय राउंड 30 मिनिट तक चल सकता है बस थोडा धीरे धीरे आराम से करे। बीच बीच मे थोडा ध्यान इधर उधर लगाये और फीर शुरु करे। 
सुबह उठ कर तुरंत आधा लीटर पानी पिये, फीर फ्रेस होने के बाद  कुच्छ देर अनुलोम विलोम प्राणायाम करे इसके बाद "मूलबन्ध" का अभ्यास करे।  मूलबन्ध एक तरह का योग है ये "मूलबन्ध" का अभ्यास आपको इच्छा नुसार यथा समय तक सम्भोग करने के लिये सक्षम बना देगा।

----------


## gupta rahul

जानकारी देते रहे

----------


## Vineetchoudhary82

:109:I have gallbladder stone any body help plz I don't want operation . Thanks

----------


## lalitji

> :109:I have gallbladder stone any body help plz I don't want operation . Thanks


मित्र   आप एक पत्थर हिज्र-अल-यहूद के ले और दिन में करीब ३-४ बजे उसे सील पे थोडा सा घिस ले ! फिर उसमे थोडा सा नीबू का रस मिला कर पी ले! करीब २-३ माह में आप की पथरी कि समस्या का निदान हो हो जायेगा! ये नुस्खा मेरे Grandfather   का आजमाया हुआ है और १००% सही उतरा है! पत्थर लाल कुआँ चांदनी चौक डेल्ही पे मिल जाता है आसानी से और निम्बू न मिले तो बता देना!

----------


## Vineetchoudhary82

Thank u very much dear, Kya koi dusra upai bhi hai Kyu ki mairi ek or madicine chal rahi hai jis mai nimbu band hai ..baki aap ka bhut bhut danyawad.

----------


## priya shukla

acidity व खट्टी डकार की कोई दवा है क्या

----------


## Kamal Ji

प्रिया जी असिडीटी के लिए आप डायजिन का प्रयोग करें,

खट्टी डकार , अधिक खाना खाने से आती हैं , आप अपने खाने पर अंकुश लगायें.

----------


## lalitji

हरड़ यदि १०० ग्राम तो बहेड़ा २०० ग्राम और आंवला ४०० graam के अनुपात में पीस के रख ले और सुबह शाम आधा चम्मच सादे जल के साथ ले! जो मर्ज़ी जैसा मर्ज़ी और जब मर्ज़ी कुछ भी खाये कभी कोई दिक्कत नहीं होगी! १५ दिन बाद बंद कर दे!!

----------


## suraj01

acchi jankari hi

----------


## pinky jain

gyan vardhak sutra hai

----------


## pinky jain

isi prakar se jankari dete rahe mitro

----------


## bhokal

क्या कोई एक्जिमा का भी पूर्ण असरकारक इलाज है. हाथो की उँगलियों पर है जो अब धीरे धीरे पैरों की उंगलियों के उपर भी आ रहा है. ये उंगलियों के पोरवो पर है. हलकी खुजली होती है. सालो तक कंप्यूटर पर टाइप करने से शायद हुई है. कृपा आजमाया हुआ तरीका बताए. ये समस्या लगभग पांच सालो से है. 
धन्यवाद

----------


## mukesh jangir

Bhut achha sutra hai

----------


## Sameer123

मेरे गाल बहुत मोटे हो गये है गल्ले निकल गये है गल्ले कम करने का कोई तरीका बताए

----------


## prem kumar

mere hatho me gath hogai he koi ghrelu upay he dost

----------


## sameer.kumar

मेरा अंडकोष बड़ा हो गया है (बायीं तरफ का ) उसे कम करने का कारगर उपाय बताएं।

----------


## shriram

> मित्रो आज आपके लिये है
> स्वर भंग ( आवाज बैठ जाना ) 
> 
> अदरक मे सूराख करके उसमे थोडी हींग और नमक भरकर उस अदरक को सूती कपडे मे लपेट कर उस के उपर मिटटी का लेप चढा दे ! और भूभल अर्थात आग मे दबा दे ! जब अदरक पक जावे और खुश्बू आने लगे , तब आग से निकाल कपडा उतार कर थोडा थोडा खावे इससे आवाज खुल जायेगी
> 
> नोट = गाने वालो के लिये विशेष है


पंसारी की दुकान से दो रूपये का कुलंजन नामक औषधि लाकर चुसे| स्वर भंग ठीक हो कर गला खुल जायेगा |बहुत बार परीक्षित है यह |

----------


## shriram

> क्या कोई एक्जिमा का भी पूर्ण असरकारक इलाज है. हाथो की उँगलियों पर है जो अब धीरे धीरे पैरों की उंगलियों के उपर भी आ रहा है. ये उंगलियों के पोरवो पर है. हलकी खुजली होती है. सालो तक कंप्यूटर पर टाइप करने से शायद हुई है. कृपा आजमाया हुआ तरीका बताए. ये समस्या लगभग पांच सालो से है. 
> धन्यवाद


सारिवाद्यासव ---सुबह शाम खाली पेट दो ढक्कन पानी के साथ |
खादिरारिस्ट  - दुपहर रात खाली पेट दो ढक्कन पानी के साथ भोजन से बीस मिनट पहले  |
दोनों शीशियों पर लिखे परहेज का भी पालन करें |
दो साल तक पियें |
पांच सालो का एक्जिमा  निश्चित ही ठीक हो जायेगा |

----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji

मेरी पोस्ट दिखाई क्यों नही दे रही?

----------


## nitin1984

अच्छी जानकारी है.....

----------

